# 01/03 SmackDown Live Discussion Thread: Styles & Cena Contract Signing



## CJ

> On the first SmackDown LIVE of 2017, WWE Champion AJ Styles and John Cena will make their Royal Rumble showdown official. Plus The Miz puts his Intercontinental Title on the line against Dean Ambrose.











*Don’t miss AJ Styles and John Cena’s WWE Title Match contract signing this Tuesday*​


> Last week, John Cena returned to SmackDown LIVE to issue a Royal Rumble WWE Championship Match challenge. After AJ Styles overcame Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin in a brutal Triple Threat main event to keep his illustrious title, a handshake between the two longstanding adversaries solidified that “The Champ That Runs the Camp” will once again square off against the leader of the Cenation on the Jan. 29 pay-per-view.
> 
> This Tuesday, Styles and Cena will ring in the new year with the official contract signing for the epic showdown. Considering the tumultuous history between the competitors, not to mention that of contract signings in general, there’s a better chance that James Ellsworth will win a beauty contest than of things ending peacefully. Translation: You won’t want to miss a second of the action.











*The Miz to defend the Intercontinental Championship against Dean Ambrose*​


> The first SmackDown LIVE of 2017 just got a marquee matchup, as The Miz will defend the Intercontinental Championship against Dean Ambrose.
> 
> The Superstars’ rivalry intensified on the Dec. 20 edition of SmackDown LIVE as The A-Lister went out of his way to bring Ambrose’s girlfriend and SmackDown LIVE announce Renee Young into their beef. Matters exploded this past week when Ambrose looked to get a measure of retribution with a surprise attack backstage.
> 
> Will The Lunatic Fringe be able to take The Miz’s coveted Intercontinental Championship as well? Or, will The A-Lister’s mind games pay off and carry on with the Intercontinental Championship Reunion Tour? Find out Monday at 8/7 C on USA Network on SmackDown LIVE!











*Ziggler scheduled to square off against Corbin one-on-one*​


> Speaking of Baron Corbin and Dolph Ziggler, it appears the two tough-as-nails Superstars did not get enough of each other in last week’s WWE Championship Triple Threat Match. As first announced on Twitter, they will square off one-on-one this Tuesday night. Both athletes are out to prove themselves, though for different reasons. Can The Showoff possibly withstand another vicious assault by the hungry Lone Wolf?











*Target: American Alpha*​


> On the final SmackDown LIVE of 2016, American Alpha captured the SmackDown Tag Team Championship in an explosive Four Corners Elimination Match. But with no shortage of contenders, how long will Chad Gable & Jason Jordan be able to hold on to those titles?
> 
> It’s a safe bet (although, “safe” is perhaps the wrong word) that The Wyatt Family will be out to wreak havoc on the new champions and position themselves to take back the titles. Yet, after the post-match friction witnessed between Randy Orton and Luke Harper, there is no guarantee that internal turmoil won’t derail the Wyatts’ pursuit. Perhaps The Usos, who have no love for American Alpha, will smell blood in the water and leap to the forefront of tag team contention. Or, could another SmackDown tandem that’s thirsty for the championship gold strike?
> 
> American Alpha wanted to be the best. All we have to say is, be careful what you wish for.











*Who is the mysterious La Luchadora?*​


> Two weeks ago on SmackDown LIVE, a masked La Luchadora scored a non-title victory over SmackDown Women’s Champion Alexa Bliss, only to reveal herself as Becky Lynch. Last week, however, La Luchadora returned while Becky in the ring battling Alexa for the title, effectively costing The Irish Lass Kicker the match.
> 
> Find out if the identity of the new masked disruptor will be revealed this Tuesday at 8/7 C on USA Network.


Source: WWE.com


----------



## Erik.

Another Corbin/Ziggler match?


----------



## Brock

Looking forward to hopefully another really good show. Really enjoyed last week's TBH.

Cena/AJ hopefully will have a good segment, Wyatts will probably go after and/or have another match with AA, but AA are so good to watch. Corbin/Ziggler is a bit 'urgh', but you can't have everything and i am still enjoying The Miz.


----------



## Ace

Looking forward to how they go forward with the build for AJ-Cena.

A bit too early for the contract signing though.

Hope they drag out the unveiling for El Luchadora.


----------



## Erik.

I do think it's the time to ramp up the intensity in Corbin to be honest.

I'd like to see him decimate Ziggler, even if Ziggler somehow gets a smash and grab win, have Corbin go absolutely mental at the end, smash him through the barrier, End of Days through the announce table etc. attack him backstage if he gets interviews about the win etc.


----------



## Donnie

Get to watch live for the first time in a month and this looks like fantastic show. Looking forward to AJ/Cena sharing the ring again and continuing the (imo) feud of the year


----------



## CJ

Ace said:


> Hope they drag out the unveiling for El Luchadora.


They'll probably tease a reveal on Tuesday, but there's no chance they'll actually reveal who it is this early.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not exactly hyped for Ziggler-Corbin but at least it’s been about half a year since the last time they fought.

Ambrose vs. Miz intrigues me with what they’ve done the last 2 weeks and they should have a good match though no way Miz loses the title right now.

The AJ & Cena contract signing also intrigues me. I mean, I’m not falling into the trap that others are by thinking Cena might actually turn heel (he won’t) but the two have a lot of material to work with.

I’m not sure what direction they go in now with El Luchadora. I mean even after all the guessing and speculating, for all we know it could have been a local talent under that mask last week and they’re waiting to unveil who it was. I expect the mystery to continue after this week. I’m not saying it will be good or bad but they have me wondering.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Should be a good SmackDown. Whatever Cena and AJ do will be good. I'm sure Miz and Ambrose will deliver a good match, Miz should retain here though and keep the feud going. Hopefully Nikki gets some actual time this week, preferably a match but at least a segment that ends in a brawl with Nattie. Need to see some of this to really further this feud along.








Dolph v Corbin is kind of meh, and feels like a match that neither guy can afford to lose though.


----------



## OptionZero

All reports are that Mickie James passed her physical and signed her contract, so she COULD be there if there are no other obstacles

Deanna Perazzo (sp?) more or less confirmed she was under the mask last week.


----------



## Frost99

Ah the preview for the A show.........


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

I really hope Mickie finally appears, so Becky can move on finally from Alexa. The problem is to who? Are they going to have a Mickie Vs Becky feud this early? Why would they bring Mickie back as a heel? Would Alexa face Naomi so we can see that "great" No Mercy match again? So many Questions.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

The womens feud(s) seem tricky going forward. Ideally Mickie James returns as a face and faces Alexa. Then you need to continue Becky vs. Luchadora and there's Nikki vs. Nattie. Three womens feuds on SmackDown, when they dont even have the time to do two feuds a week. Geuss Nikki will just keep missing out on getting any TV time.


----------



## JokersLastLaugh

Is it weird that I'm really upset two of my favourites are feuding? Ambrose shouldn't be dropping down to the IC level, and Miz should be moving up. I really like the feud itself, Miz calling out Renee and Ambrose going after him for that. But I feel the title isn't only unneeded here it's doing damage to the characters.


----------



## OptionZero

Mickie's feuding with Becky. She's La Luchadora.

We have Nikki v Nattie with Carmella floating around.

Alexa's in a bit of a pickle. Seems like the story can justify another match with Becky.

I suppose they can do a three way battle with Becky - Alexa dancing still, but the reveal of Mickie comes slow to buy time for Nikki to smash Natalya and then move into a Bliss feud.

They need to bring back Eva Marie to job here and there.


----------



## TD Stinger

Well, after last night’s show pissed me off to the point where I skipped the last half of it (except the final segment), I’m ready for my safe haven tonight.

It’s not perfect, but God this show can’t be worse than that one.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

JokersLastLaugh said:


> Is it weird that I'm really upset two of my favourites are feuding? Ambrose shouldn't be dropping down to the IC level, and Miz should be moving up. I really like the feud itself, Miz calling out Renee and Ambrose going after him for that. But I feel the title isn't only unneeded here it's doing damage to the characters.


Personally I feel like Miz has raised the IC Title up to the point where the IC belt feels important enough to be in this feud. Its more credible and important than any Title on Raw if nothing else.


----------



## Ace

I need SD to cure me of the cancer Raw gave me yesterday.



TD Stinger said:


> Well, after last night’s show pissed me off to the point where I skipped the last half of it (except the final segment), I’m ready for my safe haven tonight.
> 
> It’s not perfect, but God this show can’t be worse than that one.


 Amen brother, I feel like you and I are the very few who absolutely hated yesterdays show. Raw only makes me appreciate SD more these days...


----------



## Mox Girl

Donnie said:


> Get to watch live for the first time in a month and this looks like fantastic show. Looking forward to AJ/Cena sharing the ring again and continuing the (imo) feud of the year


Feud of the year, Donnie? The year is 3 days in  It's not like there's much competition hehehe.


Glad Dean is going to be in a match this week, that 2 minutes last week wasn't nearly enough for me.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Feud of the year, Donnie? The year is 3 days in  It's not like there's much competition hehehe.
> 
> 
> Glad Dean is going to be in a match this week, that 2 minutes last week wasn't nearly enough for me.


 Not satisfied with the hour of TS you usually get every Raw?


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> Not satisfied with the hour of TS you usually get every Raw?


Would you just shut up about The Shield already? Jeez, you talk about them more than I do.

This has nothing to do with Raw or Seth or Roman, this is about Dean and how I wanted to see more of my favourite. That's it.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> Would you just shut up about The Shield already? Jeez, you talk about them more than I do.
> 
> This has nothing to do with Raw or Seth or Roman, this is about Dean and how I wanted to see more of my favourite. That's it.


 I blame Shield fan girls like you for the shit house the WWE has become.










Enjoy.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> I blame fan girls like you for the shithouse the WWE has become.


"Fan girls like me"? What in the hell is that supposed to mean? Are you saying just cos my faves hapen to be The Shield guys, I'm some kind of girl who only watches cos I think they're hot? unkout

You don't know the first thing about me, so just shut up. I've tried to be civil with you, but I just give up now.


----------



## Ace

Ambrose Girl said:


> "Fan girls like me"? What in the hell is that supposed to mean? Are you saying just cos my faves hapen to be The Shield guys, I'm some kind of girl who only watches cos I think they're hot? unkout
> 
> You don't know the first thing about me, so just shut up. I've tried to be civil with you, but I just give up now.


 There was a HUGE drop off in quality once Punk and Bryan left, it's not just a coincidence that it coincides with TS's inorganic rise to the top of the company.

I blame you and other fans like yourself for having bad taste and accepting wrestlers just because they're 'hot' and disregarding the problems those wrestlers bring to the product because they're 'hot'. The WWE are catering to fans like yourself and couldn't care less about fans like myself who want compelling stories, good characters and good wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl

Ace said:


> I blame you for having bad taste and accepting people because they're hot without recognizing the problems those guys are having on the product.


LOL yes, cos the only reason I'm a fan of them is cos they're hot. I didn't know you were inside my mind and knew the reasons why I liked wrestlers.

Get off your high horse and realise that not everybody agrees with your opinions.


----------



## CJ

:stop

Stop derailing the thread with pointless arguments.


----------



## Simply Flawless

What would us fan girls do with our lives if we had no hot dudes to fawn over? :ha :draper2


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Simply Flawless said:


> What would us fan girls do with our lives if we had no hot dudes to fawn over? :ha :draper2


Fawn over Maryse?


----------



## Ace

It will be interesting to see what closes.

WK is also on today, a real good day for wrestling fans


----------



## Oneiros

Ace said:


> I need SD to cure me of the cancer Raw gave me yesterday.
> 
> Amen brother, I feel like you and I are the very few who absolutely hated yesterdays show. Raw only makes me appreciate SD more these days...


Wait, are you implying most people liked Raw? I can't believe that. I say Smackdown wins pretty much by default this week.


----------



## Ace

J'onn J'onzz said:


> Wait, are you implying most people liked Raw? I can't believe that. I say Smackdown wins pretty much by default this week.


 Apparently Goldberg and Reigns had a moment and the showdown was epic :lol


----------



## Donnie

Ambrose Girl said:


> Feud of the year, Donnie? The year is 3 days in  It's not like there's much competition hehehe.
> 
> 
> Glad Dean is going to be in a match this week, that 2 minutes last week wasn't nearly enough for me.


Hhahaha I made sure to say continuing because I truly believe it was the 2016 feud of the year. And if it continues until Mania it will be the 2017 feud of the year. 

you need dat Ambrose fix, AG, careful you don't OD if he wins the belt :mj


----------



## Frost99

Smackdown CAN'T come soon enough, gotta watch something to get that horrible taste out of my eyes......

#FUCKRaw #WWELogic #SaveMeSMACKDOWN


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Well it was bound to happen -- after a couple of really good weeks, this one has all the earmarks of a dud. Ziggler/Corbin nbr 32,187, and likely another talk segment for a 'main event', as I'm guessing that's where they'll put the contract signing. And you know they're going to drag out the La luchadora mystery, so I'm not expecting any breaking news there. Miz/Ambrose could be good, but it's almost sure to be fuckery keeping the belt on Miz, probably involving Maryse and Renee to advance that story line that I barely give a shit about. I'll give it awhile, but I'm not optimistic.


----------



## A-C-P

Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## PraXitude

I know he's Zzzena, but he's out for a while and gets a title match? ugh


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

PraXitude said:


> I know he's Zzzena, but he's out for a while and gets a title match? ugh


Its a huge match though, and one that cant be topped by many other potential matchups as far as big fight feel goes. And beyond that if not Cena then who?


----------



## PraXitude

Rated R Maryse said:


> Its a huge match though, and one that cant be topped by many other potential matchups as far as big fight feel goes. And beyond that if not Cena then who?


They're limited with faces, but with face/heel aside, they should build others for the title such as Wyatt. I'm looking at the rosters now and wow Smackdown is light on top (too many midcarders). Maybe Corbin in the future but not yet. Ziggler isn't world champ material.


----------



## The Dazzler

I'm looking forward to seeing what they do with AJ/Cena and Orton/Wyatts. I hope Bryan is back on Talking Smack. :smile2:


----------



## Alright_Mate

Been ill for nearly a week so this week's Smackdown will have to be left till tomorrow.

Hoping for a good show to start the year, contract signing sounds promising, Miz vs Ambrose should be a decent, hopefully Miz retains. Corbin vs Ziggler shows the downside of the brand split, they've both done good work recently though so hoping for better than what we saw last year. Wyatt/Orton and The Women all have interesting storylines going on, hopefully they continue to deliver.


----------



## DammitChrist

- Will AJ Styles and John Cena fight each other after they sign their contracts?
- Who is the woman disguised as the Luchadora responsible for costing Becky Lynch her title match last week?
- Will Dean Ambrose challenge the Miz for the IC title?
- Will Randy Orton and Luke Harper be able to coexist as a team?
- Will Dolph Ziggler and Baron Corbin be the among the first names from the blue brand to compete in the rumble match?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Simply Flawless

> - Will Randy Orton and Luke Harper be able to coexist as a team?


Only if they have to attend couples therapy with Dr Shelby :booklel


----------



## Mox Girl

Donnie said:


> Hhahaha I made sure to say continuing because I truly believe it was the 2016 feud of the year. And if it continues until Mania it will be the 2017 feud of the year.
> 
> you need dat Ambrose fix, AG, careful you don't OD if he wins the belt :mj


I know, I'm just teasing ya 

And yeah I do, and heh :lol I don't think it'll be as joyous as when he won the world title but it'll still be awesome if it happens (Y)


----------



## Dolorian

A-C-P said:


> Time to start getting ready for THE BLUE BRAND :liquor


Right with you...


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Did they advertise the Miz vs. Ambrose title match last week? I remember the angle when Dean posed as a security guard, but don't recall them making the match official. It was a nice surprise to see that on a Smackdown ad during Raw yesterday.

Contract signings get done maybe too much in WWE these days, but I like it for Styles and Cena. There was a topic the other day talking about AJ not doing great promos, well, here's his shot. I actually thought AJ did really well on the mic opposite Cena in the past, and now as the defending champ hyping a match at the Royal Rumble, it's a big chance for him to knock it out of the park.

Looking forward to Smackdown a lot. Going back to the Bring It To The Table show, the two hour run time always helps it fly by, and with two compelling hooks that we already have going in, it's a recipe for success. I really enjoyed Raw yesterday, but it was still a bit of a slog at 3 hours and 20 minutes, even when it's a good show. It's like, I really enjoy the Lord of the Rings movies, but 3 hours is a lot of time and focus to invest in the one thing.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

They should have Ziggler get an upset pinfall victory over Corbin. Don't think I can handle Ziggler looking like Corbin's stepping stone again. Although that's pretty much the case with Ziggler being one step forward and two steps back all the time.

I wonder if they'll drag Becky/Alexa on any longer, even with this Luchadora angle mixed in. I really think they should move on and have Becky feud with the masked woman. Maybe now Naomi steps out of the shadows and is next in line for a title shot against Alexa. It's a shame how she's the only woman on Smackdown not having something to do, while every other woman has some kind of storyline going on. Hell, Renee is involved with something for crying out loud.


----------



## Therapy

In for the A. show and my favorite forum...


----------



## AngryConsumer

Now that the amateurs on Monday are outta the way... 

Time to get ready for the real main event players, AJ Styles and John Cena, with their Royal Rumble contract signing. :mark:

--

And then it's on to Wrestle Kingdom 11. :mark:


----------



## kendoo

Since it was pretty much ignored last week, we need the nattie and bella fued to continue unless wwe decide to drop it, hopefull of another great 2 hour show.


----------



## Hawkke

Cena.. Hell's bells everything so nice without him here, why couldn't it have stayed that way?

:rich2


----------



## Mox Girl

Ugh, my Mum had unexpected visitors drop by half an hour before SD starts, so they're currently in the living room talking away. So I guess I'm watching at least the first part of SD on a stream now :lol So I'll be here to talk with you guys!

EDIT: They're leaving 2 minutes before it starts :lmao Good timing!


----------



## Dolorian

Hawkke said:


> Cena.. Hell's bells everything so nice without him here, why couldn't it have stayed that way?


Yeah, didn't miss him really.


----------



## ElTerrible

All Clear for the A-show.


----------



## TD Stinger

Not expecting the show to match the last 2 weeks but I do expect a solid show nonetheless.


----------



## wwe9391

Dam I wanted the face that runs the place to start


----------



## Dolorian

Ok, opening with Maryse...I'm in...


----------



## Dio Brando

The A-show.


----------



## Victor Chaos

The Miz + Maryse = Business is about to pick up.


----------



## ElTerrible

Miz doesn´t look like he´s ready to defend the belt. LOL.


----------



## TD_DDT

When the Miz comes out, it seems like a big deal. That's rare these days.


----------



## TD Stinger

Hm, I wouldn’t mind a little Ambrose-Miz back and forth before their title match tonight. Really any reason to hear those 2 talk is good IMO.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Starting off with the best heel in the company! :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

AWESOME way to open Smackdown


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*That was the hardest that Ambrose has punched anyone, EVER :lol*


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Miz & Maryse are really the perfect heel couple in wrestling today.


----------



## Therapy

Renee Vs Maryse in a bra and panties oil match?


----------



## Meeki

Mary's is a 10


----------



## Dio Brando

Miz has been killing it man.


----------



## TD Stinger

Therapy said:


> Renee Vs Maryse in a bra and panties oil match?


Hey now, don’t be giving people false hope.


----------



## Dio Brando

long way from this


----------



## SovereignVA

"We want Ambrose!"

After weeks of mixed reactions, this is nice to hear.

Or maybe Miz is just that good even?


----------



## Meeki

Miz is amazing man


----------



## Lothario

"We want Ambrose."

*monstrous pop*

Totally not over!!


----------



## Dolorian

Not a fan of the Miz but Owens and yeah even Jericho should take some cues from him on how to actually be a heel.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Ambose OVER AS FUCK


----------



## Abisial

Oh look, the second Dean is in a feud with a Heel that actually gets heat his pops are huge again.


----------



## Mox Girl

We Want Ambrose chants :woo


----------



## DammitChrist

"We want Ambrose" chants :mark:

Dean is over by God!! :bahgawd


----------



## TD Stinger

Small thing but I love when wrestlers can play with the crowd’s reactions to enhance their promo.


----------



## Nicky Midss

Back in the day she'd get destroyed


----------



## SovereignVA

I see Stephanie made her way to Smackdown's creative team.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Miz is on fire! Ambrose is over as fuck! :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

Lame opening


----------



## Therapy

Oh snap!! :lol


----------



## SpeedStick

and because of the SJW/PC stuff he can't hit her back


----------



## wkc_23

Every week, Maryse is just :cena6 :cena6 :cena6


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

The woman slapping the guy and them not being able to do shit about it. Got to love it.


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse needs to DDT Renee on the outside tonight


----------



## Mordecay

That was a nice little segment

Miz got rekt


----------



## Hawkke

Good segment all in all.. still not 100% on board with Total Divas stories running into main show programs.. If it ends well this time, it will be the first.


----------



## Pongo

miz mastered the art of looking like a star acting like a bitch


----------



## ElTerrible

I bet it turns Miz on, when Maryse steps in front of him.


----------



## Headliner

I'm guessing Renee Young comes out tonight when Maryse cheats for Miz during the title match.


----------



## wkc_23

Cmon man, Ziggler and Corbin again!?! Fuuuuckkkk.


----------



## Jabez Makaveli

It's times like this when I wish WWE would just suck it up and have Ambrose give Maryse a dirty deeds


----------



## wwetna1

SovereignVA said:


> I see Stephanie made her way to Smackdown's creative team.


NBCU doesn't allow male on female violence anymore, yet they allow female on male


----------



## Victor Chaos

We go from the most must see couple in the WWE to Boring Corbin and Dork Ziggler.


----------



## Mox Girl

I loled at the "she hits harder than you do" line :lmao


----------



## Ace

Excellent start to the show, the crowd seems hot too.

Miz go the crowd well behind Ambrose and delivered another great promo

Also, I wish I looked half as good as The Miz in a suit.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good opening segment. Good line by Dean as well and damn, he's over tonight.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*You IDIOTS, Nakamura vs. Joe should've aired on the Network in the first place :mj4

Why wait over a month to stream it when it's irrelevant? *


----------



## BrieMode

YAAAAAAAAAAAAAAS MARYSE! what a queen :clap:clap


----------



## Dolorian

That was a good opening even tho I would have liked a bit more of mic time between Ambrose and Miz.

Corbin and Ziggler should be kept apart from each other for a while.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> I'm guessing Renee Young comes out tonight when Maryse cheats for Miz during the title match.


I could see MAryse being thrown out and them cutting to MAryse beating her ass in the back. I mean realistically Maryse is still a former Divas champ. She's beat Mickie, Melina, McCool, and Victoria before


----------



## Jason Golden

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> The woman slapping the guy and them not being able to do shit about it. Got to love it.


Maryse lucky that this ain't the Attitude Era. She would've gotten laid out back in the day.


----------



## Lothario

SovereignVA said:


> "We want Ambrose!"
> 
> After weeks of mixed reactions, this is nice to hear.
> 
> Or maybe Miz is just that good even?


AJ is the hottest guy on the roster. Dean spent four months in that feud and hasn't drowned. He was always catching more ire in large part due to AJ simply having more momentum. Miz is definitely a part of it, though. He's a great heel and relishes in being vile. He does his job extremely well and if you can't get over against him, you're in the wrong business.


----------



## ElTerrible

#BadNewsSanta said:


> Good opening segment. Good line by Dean as well and damn, he's over tonight.


Ambrose has always been over. I must watch a different show. He´s the only supposed male babyface that gets a babyface reaction everywhere he goes, smart or casual crowd.


----------



## Meeki

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> The woman slapping the guy and them not being able to do shit about it. Got to love it.


Why? If it was the other way around there would be outrage so why is it ok this way? Equality and all that.


----------



## wwetna1

Legit BOSS said:


> *You IDIOTS, Nakamura vs. Joe should've aired on the Network in the first place :mj4
> 
> Why wait over a month to stream it when it's irrelevant? *


Both those matches aired on the network before the actual international events have been shown on tv. They aired those matches back to back weeks. Then they aired the actual 2 hour shows


----------



## wwe9391

Opening should of gone on a tad longer. Would of been great to see Amrbose give Maryse the dirty deeds.


----------



## Headliner

wwetna1 said:


> I could see MAryse being thrown out and them cutting to MAryse beating her ass in the back. I mean realistically Maryse is still a former Divas champ. She's beat Mickie, Melina, McCool, and Victoria before


I'll be surprised if she looks that strong across multiple segments in one show.


----------



## BrieMode

Corbin :argh::argh:


----------



## DammitChrist

I'm growing to like Baron Corbin's entrance even more


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> That was a good opening even tho I would have liked a bit more of mic time between Ambrose and Miz.
> 
> Corbin and Ziggler should be kept apart from each other for a while.


make it forever and we got a deal


----------



## Liger!Liger!

GET CORBIN OUT OF MY SCREEN


----------



## Hawkke

Therapy said:


> Renee Vs Maryse in a bra and panties oil match?


Now that *Would* put butts in seats!


----------



## Nicky Midss

Nobody cares about these geeks


----------



## ElTerrible

Is it just me or do Smackdown entrances look more big time than on Raw? You just get conditioned to feel this guy and that guy is a big deal.


----------



## Dolorian

Pongo said:


> make it forever and we got a deal


Fine by me, I truly don't care about Ziggler like...at all.


----------



## Dio Brando

TO be fair I don't remember this feud happening since the split


----------



## Griselda

Please don't geek out Ziggler and make him lose this WWE.


----------



## wwetna1

Headliner said:


> I'll be surprised if she looks that strong across multiple segments in one show.


I honestly think it would be solid progression to have her kick the ass of Renee and declare herself host of Talking Smack tonight. Then maybe shoot an angle where Renee returns and catches her by surprise or screws Miz over. 

Honestly Renee stepping to Maryse is like Ellsworth stepping to AJ, if not worse.


----------



## Ace

I'm actually looking forward to this match.

Good start so far too, both with some momentum after last week.


----------



## THREE AIN'T ENOUGH

People actually would've popped if Ambrose DDT'd Maryse.


----------



## BrieMode

Ziggler's look :eva2


----------



## Mordecay

Legit BOSS said:


> *You IDIOTS, Nakamura vs. Joe should've aired on the Network in the first place :mj4
> 
> Why wait over a month to stream it when it's irrelevant? *


They have already aired it, the week after it happened if i am not wrong


----------



## I drink and I know things

I fluctuate on Baron Corbin more than just about anyone else on the roster, but never to the extreme. I never think he's great and I never think he's terrible, but fluctuate between kind of liking him, having no opinion, and kind of not liking him. 

Why the fuck are they having Corbin and Ziggler face off again? Smackdown really has depth issues...


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Loved that whole Miz segment, he was fantastic as always, Maryse looked fine, and her staring down and slapping Dean was epic.



Lothario said:


> AJ is the hottest guy on the roster. Dean spent four months in that feud and hasn't drowned. He was always catching more ire in large part due to AJ simply having more momentum. Miz is definitely a part of it, though. He's a great heel and relishes in being vile. He does his job extremely well and if you can't get over against him, you're in the wrong business.


Yep, people just love to act like Deans failing for some reason, and just ignore the fact he was feuding with AJ Styles who is the most over person in wrestling today.


----------



## wwetna1

Ziggler Crüe said:


> Please don't geek out Ziggler and make him lose this WWE.


Corbin hasn't taken a one on one pin in a WWE ring on TV I don't think since he was called up.


----------



## Pongo

Dolorian said:


> Fine by me, I truly don't care about Ziggler like...at all.


he's my fav but i'd rather drink acid than watch him fight corbin again


----------



## Kabraxal

ElTerrible said:


> Is it just me or do Smackdown entrances look more big time than on Raw? You just get conditioned to feel this guy and that guy is a big deal.


It's the booking. Corbin has been booked as a rising star, so he feels like one. Miz has been booked as a big time heel, so he feels like one. Owens and many others on raw could have this kind of feeling to an entrance, but most are booked as an afterthought sadly.


----------



## bonkertons

If I have to read another geek use the word "geek" I might have to choke a geek out.


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, if they want Corbin to cover the mid section, I wish he would just wear some kind of a wrestling vest or top. Wrestling in a cut off shirt just looks bush league to me.


----------



## Ace

Anyone want to make a guess as to when Corbin will win the title?


----------



## Therapy

Trash match.. Can we end this please...


----------



## wwetna1

I'd give the dropkick a 5 on the Hardcore Holly scale


----------



## ElTerrible

I like that Corbin wrestles boring. He wrestles like he hates midgets and has no respect for them, so he just wants to beat them up.


----------



## Therapy

TD Stinger said:


> You know, if they want Corbin to cover the mid section, I wish he would just wear some kind of a wrestling vest or top. Wrestling in a cut off shirt just looks bush league to me.


Like when sting resorted to wrestling in t-shirts


----------



## KingCosmos

Ace said:


> Anyone want to make a guess as to when Corbin will win the title?


Summerslam


----------



## Ace

TD Stinger said:


> You know, if they want Corbin to cover the mid section, I wish he would just wear some kind of a wrestling vest or top. Wrestling in a cut off shirt just looks bush league to me.


 Should wear the Taker singlet.


----------



## Hawkke

Ziggler vs Corbin again you say?

Hit the sign!


----------



## DammitChrist

Ace said:


> Anyone want to make a guess as to when Corbin will win the title?


My random guess is in October 2017.


----------



## Kabraxal

Actually enjoying this match. Pretty solid despite it being a rehash of matches that shouldn't have happened months ago.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

I believe at this point last night Stephanie was still flapping her horse-gums. So we're already ahead of the game there.


----------



## Dio Brando

Daniel, Cena, AJ in one ring makes my dick hard.


----------



## wwetna1

TD Stinger said:


> You know, if they want Corbin to cover the mid section, I wish he would just wear some kind of a wrestling vest or top. Wrestling in a cut off shirt just looks bush league to me.


If he wore just a black top, it comes off as too much Big Evil Taker possibly in their eyes. I think the cutoff shirt in itself is fine. I still think a bike would put him over the top


----------



## ElTerrible

TD Stinger said:


> You know, if they want Corbin to cover the mid section, I wish he would just wear some kind of a wrestling vest or top. Wrestling in a cut off shirt just looks bush league to me.


A vest. You just gave Vince a heart attack. Vests are exclusive to only one man....


----------



## V-Trigger

Ace said:


> Anyone want to make a guess as to when Corbin will win the title?


Extreme Rules


----------



## I drink and I know things

I'm in a bad mood

I'm on a diet as of Jan 1 and I'm hungry

I'm not masturbating at all because I'm trying to get my wife pregnant

I'm procrastinating starting a bunch of paperwork I need to do tonight for work tomorrow and will probably need to pull an all nighter to get it all done

Worst of all, DOLPH ZIGGLER AND BARON CORBIN are having ANOTHER FUCKING MATCH


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

Mordecay said:


> They have already aired it, the week after it happened if i am not wrong


*That's better, but it should've aired LIVE, like the Brock Lesnar special. Less people watch when they know the outcome.*


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> Should wear the Taker singlet.


Something like that, yeah.

And before I get heat (not from you), yes I know my favorite wears a wife beater in the ring. But that’s a whole another thing then Corbin wearing a cut off t shirt to hide his midsection.


----------



## Ace

I might unblock you.. uhh no.

Love this JBL :lmao


----------



## Therapy

Ugh why is this match still happening.. Corbin is garbage and Ziggler needs to just retire.. I have no care in the world about the outcome of this


----------



## Hawkke

Dio Brando said:


> Daniel, Cena, AJ in one ring makes my dick hard.


Consider checking the medications in your cabinet, some of them may be expired, or mislabeled.


----------



## Ace

Corbin sucks chants.


----------



## -XERO-

Ace said:


> Anyone want to make a guess as to when Corbin will win the title?


May 19th, 2019th.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

enjoying this...


----------



## Dolorian

No Mauro their matches have been a nightmare to fans :lol


----------



## Griselda

I thought Mauro said Clothesline From Haiti for a second.


----------



## wwetna1

lol @ JBL 

JBL - Muaro I might unblock you this year
Muaro -Really
JBL - Hell no


----------



## TD Stinger

wwetna1 said:


> If he wore just a black top, it comes off as too much Big Evil Taker possibly in their eyes. I think the cutoff shirt in itself is fine. I still think a bike would put him over the top


Just something other than a cut off shirt. Do a black top with a mix of red or white. Put his logo on it. Just something different.


----------



## BrieMode

Daddy Ziggy should squashed that ugly pig :argh:


----------



## I drink and I know things

Corbin looks way better with a shirt on and the wolf shirt is actually cool looking


----------



## Ace

You're making as much sense as Mariah Carey on NYE :lmao

JBL :lmao


----------



## Mra22

JBL has gotten 10 times better on commentary since moving to SD :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Thta is twioce that Corbin has suckered me into a nearfall with a punch and a clothesline. His offense is definitely believable and Ziggler selling like a champ as usual.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ya can't deny, regardless of how many times we've seen this match, these guys work great together.


----------



## Trophies

How did Corbin/Ziggler matches make it over this way?


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Corbin is unstoppable :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Therapy said:


> Ugh why is this match still happening.. Corbin is garbage and Ziggler needs to just retire.. I have no care in the world about the outcome of this


I agree.

And if Ziggler is going to put his career on the line The Miz should've retired him.


----------



## Griselda

Goddamnit.


----------



## wwetna1

Crowd is very hot and into this match. People say well it is a rehash, much like they did with Dolph/Miz, but these are better encounters than in the past


----------



## Ace

This match has been pretty good, the crowd are into it too.


----------



## Headliner

I love how they killed off the ZigZag every since Ziggler uses the superkick as the finisher. ZigZag > Superkick.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Crowd really into this match.


----------



## Therapy

Yawn.. Finisher spam kickouts..


----------



## Hawkke

Can someone fill me in, I guess I'm missing something? Aside from, I suppose being liable to cause slips and or misses in holds or moves, exactly why do so many care so much that 100% of the men on the roster aren't topless? I don't see anything wrong with Corbin's shirt, if fits his character fine enough, what's the dilemma?


----------



## redban

Midcard match on a non-PPV -- there is no need to have a finisher kick out here


----------



## SovereignVA

Corbin/Ziggler have good chemistry.

Their styles work so well together.


----------



## Kabraxal

Surprised how hot the crowd is for this. SDL really must just be invigorating any crowd since they have a good chance of getting a good show.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

End of Days is amazing


----------



## wwetna1

Mra22 said:


> JBL has gotten 10 times better on commentary since moving to SD :lol


That is because he and Cole aren't talking over one another. On SD he is the lead voice, not Muaro. Muaro does his radio stick but JBL controls the broadcast. Him and Cole never gave and took


----------



## Ace

Good match.

Corbin is definitely getting the title after Mania.


----------



## wwe9391

Jobber Ziggler jobs again


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, with guys like Goldberg, Brock, Strowman, and likely inclusions of guys like Taker, Corbin, Cass, etc., there is gonna be a lot monsters in this year’s Rumble match.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

You know people may complain about JBL, but the guy does have his good moments.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Aww fuck, and Ziggler jobs again. *sigh*


----------



## bonkertons

Good match.


----------



## Dolorian

Kalisto again? :lol


----------



## BrieMode




----------



## Liger!Liger!

HOLY SHIT THEY'RE REALLY PUSHING CORBIN


----------



## SovereignVA

ZIGGLER'S HAD IT, YES!


----------



## Ace

Kallisto really? fpalm

Saw that turn coming

FUCK YES! He turned.

FUCK YEAH


----------



## TD_DDT

HEEL TURN


----------



## wkc_23

Ziggler heel turn.


----------



## Griselda

YES YES ZIGGLER HEEL TURN LET'S FUCKING GO!


----------



## Lothario

Ziggler heel turn. Long overdue.


----------



## Headliner

ABOUT FUCKING TIME!!!!!!!! :mark: :mark:


----------



## -XERO-

Yeah, I didn't see that shit coming Ziggler.


----------



## Māŕiķ Ŝŵįfţ

Did he just botch banging a chair on the floor. :lmao


----------



## Kabraxal

Really good match. Ziggler needs to turn heel though so he can reset his character and get some momentum going. Don't mind Corbin getting this push though.


----------



## TD Stinger

Heel turn for Dolph?

Yes please.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

ZIGGER HEEEEEEL TURRRRRRNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN


----------



## wwe9391

Ok the turn was good but fuck Kalisto


----------



## bonkertons

My God....I fucking love SDL


----------



## Flair Flop

Get that goddamn midget over to the CW division where he belongs


----------



## wwetna1

Dolph pissed a midget had to save his punk ass


----------



## AngryConsumer

YESSSS DOLPH! YESSSSS! 

HERE WE FUCKING GO! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

Saw that kick coming a mile away.


----------



## Prayer Police

Boo! What a loser. Ziggler jobs out then picks on a smaller dude.


----------



## Mra22

Finally Ziggler turns heel ! :mark:


----------



## BrieMode

heel turn? :argh: :argh: :argh:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Heel turn? Cool, but will it get him anywhere?


----------



## Therapy

8 years too late Ziggler turns heel.. About fucking time


----------



## Jason Golden

Did Ziggler just turn heel?


----------



## Mordecay

Final fucking ly

Ziggler heel turn, the SD writers get it


----------



## Ace

Heel turn, damn this crowd is hot.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match, and finally Ziggler turns heel!


----------



## ElTerrible

WTF is wrong with Kalisto. Does he not know babyfaces don´t have friends. Oh here we go...Ziggler heel turn. 

See Kalisto big mistake.


----------



## DammitChrist

Ziggler reaching his breaking point! Those "Yes" chants :mark:


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> May 19th, 2019th.















Yay everybody loves Ziggler now:nerd:


----------



## wkc_23

I'm glad Ziggler turned heel. His babyface run wasn't that good. And plus he is way better as a heel.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Kalisto!?! You've got to be fucking kidding me. 

And now Ziggler's turning heel/snapping. Heel Ziggler could be good again.


----------



## SovereignVA

That remixed version of Tajiri's theme is nice


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Welcome back HEEL Ziggler :drose


----------



## Mra22

The buzzsaw!!! :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

That was beautiful. SDL has been killing it...


----------



## I drink and I know things

I gotta give SDL credit. I was furious that Corbin and Ziggler were having a match, but the overall story telling turned out to be excellent. Raw sure fucking sucks.


----------



## AngryConsumer

The setup for Ziggler's heel turn couldn't have gone any better. 

SDL writers get it and the crowd reciprocated. :mark:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

I saw it coming! I was sitting here thinking... please Dolph.. please turn... I expected a Zig-Zag though, but the super kick was even better!


----------



## Griselda

I absolutely love that the final straw for him was getting saved by a midget. This is beautiful.


----------



## Dolorian

Well at least they changed the channel with Ziggler. Let's see where he goes.


----------



## Pongo

... i am so against a ziggler heel turn.. goddammit


----------



## the_hound

so ziggler turns heel again yet roman remains a face and still gets his ass booed out the building............wwe creative 101


----------



## Ace

The booking on SD makes sense... I actually think they might turn Dean heel and do it right.


----------



## Trophies

Can we get "EXCUSE ME?!" back too?


----------



## Hawkke

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Yay everybody loves Ziggler now :nerd:












Not everybody.


----------



## ElTerrible

If they pair him with Eva Marie, can I demand royalties?


----------



## Headliner

Pongo said:


> ... i am so against a ziggler heel turn.. goddammit


Why? Ziggler is absolutely dead in the water as a face.


----------



## Honey Bucket

So...how many non-jobber singles babyfaces do SDL have now? Ambrose..er...Crews...help?


----------



## Griselda

Ellsworth trying to spit game. :lol


----------



## Therapy

Meanwhile.. Ellsworth is still alive


----------



## Ace

Ellsworth lost for words :lol


----------



## wwe9391

Ellsworth is all better now SMH


----------



## the_hound

ffs the chin has a hardon for carmella


----------



## FaceTime Heel

#HEELZiggler just like the Twitter handle lol


----------



## Dolorian

This is the second time in a row SD I buy a ticket that says "jobber free" and what am I seeing now?

fpalm


----------



## BrieMode

PRINCESS MELLLAAAAAAAAAAAAAA! :clap: :clap:


----------



## KingCosmos

Lol so after constant shitting on Ziggler he has a magical heel turn and people mark out. I was with you since day 1 Ziggler


----------



## taker1986

I wish we had this crowd during the Goldberg segment last night.


----------



## Mra22

Ugh not this idiot


----------



## TD_DDT

Ellsworth makes me think I have hope in this world, luckiest SOB in years.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

JUST FIRE ELLSWORTH ALREADY


----------



## Prayer Police

Mojo, Rhyno, and Crews having a jobber meeting.

Ziggler AND Crews losing their smile!


----------



## Ace

Ziggler follow up backstage.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

I heard Big Cass hates Smackdown


----------



## Hawkke

Well, that was the most halfhearted chair toss I've seen from an angry wrestler :lol


----------



## Lothario

Pongo said:


> ... i am so against a ziggler heel turn.. goddammit


Genuinely curious as to why. He was dead in the water and him being a heel opens up an entirely new dynamic. He's tapped out as a face.


----------



## Abisial

Finally giving Apollo a feud


----------



## wwetna1

Princess Mella looks hot as fuck.


----------



## SovereignVA

Ellsworth about to help Carmella beat whoever she's facing.

ZIGGLER'S UNHINGED. THAT BACKSTAGE SEGMENT SEEMED SO REAL.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

#HEELZiggler


----------



## Victor Chaos

Trophies said:


> Can we get "EXCUSE ME?!" back too?


I will always prefer the Queen Diva Vickie over Dolph.


----------



## Mordecay

Carmella's abs :banderas:banderas:banderas


----------



## Headliner

Ziggler lost it:done


----------



## I drink and I know things

Is AJ Styles still a heel?


----------



## the_hound

sis we just hear "ffffuck"?


----------



## wwe9391

Why Apollo Cruz?


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. Ziggler in a new angle on top of being heel..


----------



## Mango13

God this story line better end in something epic with Ellsworth and Carmella, if not shes going to go to an awesome feud to this shit?


----------



## ElTerrible

Here we go with Carmellsworth. Sometimes it´s just nice, when it makes sense.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ziggler. Snap.


----------



## bonkertons

Heel Ziggler demolishes Cena at RR, joining the Bullet Club, and getting AJ to WM as Champ. Then Revival debut and complete the new BC.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

God SDL is amazing.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

At least it seems like Apollo might finally have something to do.


----------



## Ace

Hawkke said:


> Well, that was the most halfhearted chair toss I've seen from an angry wrestler :lol


 I liked the idea behind it, but it was executed very poorly. He didn't come off angry or frustrated.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> The booking on SD makes sense... I actually think they might turn Dean heel and do it right.


After Mania, if they can turn Ambrose heel and Wyatt face, that’ll check off my wish list in 2016.

Damn, I like the continuation with Dolph and Apollo.

And this Ellsworth fucker. I can’t believe in just a few months, this guys has shared the ring with The Undertaker and Edge and now gets to interact with Carmella.


----------



## wkc_23

Trying to think who is under the mask.


----------



## Lothario

Carmella is so underrated physically. Beautiful chick.


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

*YAY, IT'S ALEXA TIME!!! :yay*


----------



## AngryConsumer

Crews and Ziggler can put on hella good matches.


----------



## bonkertons

Classic Intercourse said:


> So...how many non-jobber singles babyfaces do SDL have now? Ambrose..er...Crews...help?


This just confirms Nakamura to SDL, I would think. Joe would go to RAW where they could use some more top heels.


----------



## Hawkke

KingCosmos said:


> Lol so after constant shitting on Ziggler he has a magical heel turn and people mark out. I was with you since day 1 Ziggler


If you makes you feel any better, which it might not, but I never was on the Ziggler bandwagon and ain't now, so some folks still keep it real. (Y)


----------



## TD_DDT

Still hate Becky Lynch. Cornball marks like her.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Loved the headbutt from Ziggler.


----------



## Ace

Becky out to face El Luchadora?

You're a EL Luchdummy, Mauro.

I love JBL :lmao


----------



## the_hound

ANTHEENA


----------



## Jason Golden

YAY BECKY!

Please win....


----------



## Therapy

"Is a women's division match"... Well gee, I couldn't tell by the fact there are women in the ring...


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Anybody else think this match doesn't happen?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

La Lucha-dumbass :red


----------



## AngryConsumer

Becky's thighs... :homer :homer :homer


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo this is SDLive's last chance to do a meaningful followup to Nikki/Natalya before I just stop giving a shit.


----------



## taker1986

Becky v Mickie james


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

JBL with the Slave Girl Moolah and Elephant Boy shout out for all you octogenarian fans out there.


----------



## KingCosmos

Hawkke said:


> If you makes you feel any better, which it might not, but I never was on the Ziggler bandwagon and ain't now, so some folks still keep it real. (Y)


At least you are consistent lol


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Carmella is so underrated physically. Beautiful chick.


I remember when she was a Laker girl and thicker. She's tone up a whole bunch from her cheerleader/dancer days


----------



## Ace

Hysteria said:


> La Lucha-dumbass :red


 I don't get the JBL hate, he has been fantastic since the draft (aside from the odd stuff up).


----------



## AngryConsumer

Tonight the night we get Mickie James? 

Becky Lynch v. Mickie James... :banderas


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

So Becky loses to her alter-ego? Would make sense.


----------



## Meeki

Carmella is beautiful


----------



## ElTerrible

AngryConsumer said:


> Tonight the night we get Mickie James?
> 
> Becky Lynch v. Mickie James... :banderas


We also need an opponent for Carmella?


----------



## Lothario

wwe9391 said:


> Why Apollo Cruz?




Why not? He's talented and has potential. You don't build a mid card but not using your mid carders.


----------



## Pongo

Headliner said:


> Why? Ziggler is absolutely dead in the water as a face.





Lothario said:


> Genuinely curious as to why. He was dead in the water and him being a heel opens up an entirely new dynamic. He's tapped out as a face.



because i strongly believe he's a natural face, his in-ring style even as a heel is based on quick and sudden comebacks, he's the underdog who can get pinned by anyone on the roster, but can pull a victory against anyone on the roster, even randy and cena. His character for many years has been a guy putting in the work but getting nothing for it

hell as a heel late in his run he barely cheated, and mostly only if the situation presented itself, he didn't actively seek it

as a face he can use all his tools, his recent feud with miz is a proof of that.. as a heel.. don't know man, i think he has a lower ceiling


----------



## bonkertons

TD_DDT said:


> Still hate Becky Lynch. Cornball marks like her.


Cool beans.


----------



## TD Stinger

Ace said:


> I don't get the JBL hate, he has been fantastic since the draft (aside from the odd stuff up).


He’s hit or miss.

Sometimes he can be really good and witty.

And other times he sounds like a rambling idiot.


----------



## wwetna1

How you doin


----------



## the_hound

its bliss


----------



## TD_DDT

Remember those noobs who thought it was Naomi?


----------



## Griselda

Those punches were not connecting at all. Becky looking like Shane O Mac out there.


----------



## Dolorian

This girl is not a wrestler...


----------



## Dio Brando

people silly thinking this was mickie james


----------



## BrieMode

Where is Mickie? :argh: this sloppy bitch it's not James :argh:


----------



## Lothario

Becky's attire looks more like she's headed out for a night at the club. I like it, though.


----------



## Ace

WTF?

That's Alexa Bliss.


----------



## Hawkke

Now that one's Bliss


----------



## Dolorian

It is a double


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

LMAO, Alexa's now doing it?


----------



## wkc_23

That second one is definitely Alexa. You can tell by the ass :lol


----------



## SovereignVA

I think I like JBL's commentary again

"T...that's not even borderline ugly, that's just UGLY"

He was so sincere about it :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Yup she is the female sting


----------



## AngryConsumer

Why hello, Bliss. :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

They actually changed who Luchadora is!


----------



## ElTerrible

So that´s Alexa. So the Purrazzo chick will be her intern.


----------



## Ace

Becky makes Alexa tap again :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

Uno! Dos! Dos Luchadoras!!!!


----------



## Headliner

We've been duped!


----------



## Hawkke

Ok, I have just one question to ask here..

Who actually made more than one of that outfit? :lol


----------



## Meeki

We are all La Luchadora


----------



## Therapy

Ugh.. Just reveal her already


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

KingCosmos said:


> Lol so after constant shitting on Ziggler he has a magical heel turn and people mark out. I was with you since day 1 Ziggler


I never got off the Ziggler train -- I've been enjoying his matches all along as well as how he's turned up the heat these last few months.


----------



## wwetna1

ThEmB0neZ said:


> So Becky loses to her alter-ego? Would make sense.


You act like Becky is anymore credible than Carmella or Alexa. SHE ISN"T 

She is the one horsewoman who was never good enough to win it in NXT. She was never good enough to win the womens title or take the divas belt off Nikki. 

Yeah first SD champ .. Luck strikes .. The only one credible on SDL as far as women go are Nikki and MAryse. Everyone else is first timers trying to earn their way and make it including Becky who had never won anything. She has the same credibility as Naomi, Eva, Alexa, Carmella.


----------



## Trophies

What...just...happened


----------



## Ace

Contract signing up next :mark:


----------



## bonkertons

Damn, that really does look like Deonna Purazzo. Not sure if that's who it will be revealed to be, but I'm pretty sure that it's her now.


----------



## Honey Bucket

I'm getting (unfortunate) flashbacks to the Blue Blazer angle from the late 90s.


----------



## Mordecay

Bliss in La Luchadora outfit


----------



## Lothario

So Ambrose & Miz will main event? Fine with me.


----------



## -XERO-

wkc_23 said:


> That second one is definitely Alexa. You can tell by the ass :lol


I could tell by the thighs :evil


----------



## Kabraxal

Becky's new top is pretty neat. And enjoying the mind games going on.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Great to see The Wicked Witch of the WWE having a minion.


----------



## Dolorian

Ok so Miz vs Ambrose is the main event.


----------



## Jason Golden

It seems like every time Becky wins she ends up getting laid out right after. This girl just can't catch a break.


----------



## AngryConsumer

THE PHENOMENAL ONE IS NEXT! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Hm, I wonder if they’re even going to do a reveal for La Luchadora now. That being said I like how they handled the segment tonight.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

That makes *ZERO* sense, why would Bliss want to attack Becky Lynch when she just beat Becky again last week and presumably ended their feud?


----------



## Dolorian

TD Stinger said:


> Hm, I wonder if they’re even going to do a reveal for La Luchadora now.


Now you'll want to tune in next week


----------



## BrieMode

Mordecay said:


> Bliss in La Luchadora outfit


she looks fat af :eva2


----------



## Victor Chaos

KingCosmos said:


> Lol so after constant shitting on Ziggler he has a magical heel turn and people mark out. I was with you since day 1 Ziggler


Never liked Ziggler to begin with.


----------



## -XERO-

Headliner said:


> We've been duped!


"It was a ruse! A ploy, a plot, a plan, a charade, a conspiracy, a sham! We've been conned, hoodwinked, bamboozled, flimflammed, had the wool pulled over our eyes, even!" :cornette


----------



## bradatar

Judging by the slop that just was it may actually be Eva


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Well at least Alexa is not looking more credible then Becky. She tapped to the disarm-her for the 100 time. If that's was Deonna she should go back to NXT. She didn't know what she was doing out there.


----------



## wwetna1

bonkertons said:


> Damn, that really does look like Deonna Purazzo. Not sure if that's who it will be revealed to be, but I'm pretty sure that it's her now.


BEcky did dismiss her as being a simple Jane Ellsworth too. In fact after Alexa kicked her out the ring, Becky simply took her place and chance to make a showing of herself on TV. Becky then mocked her by appearing as a jobber the next week. Alexa was a arrogant bitch but that is still better than a dismissive and disrespectful fake humble bitch


----------



## ElTerrible

So it looks more and more like Alexa and Jane Ellsworth planned it all along from the very first "sneak attack" by Alexa, unless they switch her for Mickie James later.


----------



## Dolorian

One thing is clear and that is the Luchadora is not an actual wrestler.


----------



## Mordecay

BrieMode said:


> she looks fat af :eva2


Bliss, fat? :heston


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Jason Golden said:


> It seems like every time Becky wins she ends up getting laid out right after. This girl just can't catch a break.


Better than losing and continuing to get stepped on like Ziggler I guess.

This time she got jumped by two people, so I can understand the deal here.


----------



## ElTerrible

wwetna1 said:


> BEcky did dismiss her as being a simple Jane Ellsworth too. In fact after Alexa kicked her out the ring, Becky simply took her place and chance to make a showing of herself on TV. Becky then mocked her by appearing as a jobber the next week. Alexa was a arrogant bitch but that is still better than a dismissive and disrespectful fake humble bitch


Yeah that would be the other explanation. They either roll with that or that they played Becky from the start.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

What kind of fuckery shall this segment bear.


----------



## Dolorian

Sigh, I'll let the segment play but I don't see the point of Daniel being in the middle of this when Styles and Cena did their contract signing for MITB by themselves.

But let's see...


----------



## wkc_23

Fuck, I miss seeing Daniel wrestle.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

Cena fully booed.


----------



## Hawkke

bradatar said:


> Judging by the slop that just was it may actually be Eva


Pretty sure they were too short.


Cena time? Piss break.


----------



## AngryConsumer

This has been a great crowd. I imagine that Styles will get one helluva pop.


----------



## ElTerrible

So Miz and Ambrose will main event. I like that Smackdown basically forces you to watch the whole show, if you want to see the big things. I mean on Raw you could have skipped 2 1/2 hours in the middle, cause Goldberg was either first or last.


----------



## TD Stinger

So, anyone still think Cena’s turning heel now? Lol.


----------



## wkc_23

BrieMode said:


> she looks fat af :eva2


Thick and fat are two different things. Alexa isn't fat at all, homie.


----------



## Meeki

Non serious Cena is back yay


----------



## -XERO-




----------



## Dolorian

Interesting not much of a pop for Styles...


----------



## wwetna1

Got front row tickets next week to SDL. Cena being back plus Orton, AJ, and Miz .. was an easy choice between that or Raw


----------



## Therapy

I'm ready for corny jokes and career burials from Cena


----------



## wwe9391

The face that runs the place is here!


----------



## Dio Brando

so 3 goats walk into a ring


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan forgot to call Styles "the Phenomenal" in his intro


----------



## frankthetank91

AngryConsumer said:


> This has been a great crowd. I imagine that Styles will get one helluva pop.


I'm confused I'm flipping back and forth but crowd seems dead, Aj and Kalisto came lhtnto crickets.


----------



## Griselda

Lol AJ's graphic literally says Face That Runs The Place. Never noticed that, hilarious.


----------



## TD_DDT

THEY DON'T WANT NONE!


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Cena and AJ in the past have had some really good promo exchanges. Hoping for one here.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

JBL putting over AJ Styles despite his infatuation with John Cena.


----------



## Lothario

SD crowds are consistently more into the show and louder. Incredible how bland RAW feels in comparison to SD barring a few weeks.


----------



## bonkertons

wwetna1 said:


> BEcky did dismiss her as being a simple Jane Ellsworth too. In fact after Alexa kicked her out the ring, Becky simply took her place and chance to make a showing of herself on TV. Becky then mocked her by appearing as a jobber the next week. Alexa was a arrogant bitch but that is still better than a dismissive and disrespectful fake humble bitch


Yeah I guess I could see how a heel would view what happened that way, even though it's pretty ridiculous.


----------



## TD_DDT

Smackdown has beat raw before so I hate how they play it like SDL is a brand new thing. But hey it's cool still


----------



## Liger!Liger!

YES AJ TELL HIM THE TRUTH!


----------



## wwetna1

Bryan is like look Brie ain't give me no pussy if I don't look out for brother in law


----------



## Lothario

Are they about to swerve us?


----------



## Griselda

TD_DDT said:


> Smackdown has beat raw before so I hate how they play it like SDL is a brand new thing. But hey it's cool still


To be fair, SDL as a weekly live show beating Raw is a new thing.


----------



## wwe9391

Well I wanted AJ vs Taker at the ruble Bryan


----------



## TD Stinger

You know, he’s not wrong. I mean, I get Cena is Cena. But he’s done nothing to earn a shot. But really, no point in actually discussing it, lol.

At least they haven’t fought 1 on 1 since Summerslam.


----------



## Dolorian

Well at least Daniel is bowing out.


----------



## Hawkke

This isn't over yet? Hell...


----------



## Therapy

lol AJ dropping truth bombs


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Cena's gonna beat Styles 10 times in a row :vince2


----------



## wwetna1

Dio Brando said:


> so 3 goats walk into a ring


4th goat in Orton should be watching on the monitor with a Rumble shirt


----------



## Victor Chaos

John Cena is indeed one of the luckiest man on the planet. He's dating Nikki Bella.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Daniel Bryan's like the smartest ever when it comes to interview signings. Do your business and :gtfo before the poo hits the fan.


----------



## TD_DDT

AJ spitting truth


----------



## Therapy

AJ is fucking killing it


----------



## Mordecay

AJ spitting the truth there


----------



## SovereignVA

AJ's mic work is nice tonight.


----------



## wwe9391

AJ is on fire tonight. When is he not? NEVER


----------



## wwetna1

Cena's facial expression going I'm going to slay this bitch with a mic


----------



## bonkertons

Not gonna lie, this is my favorite rivalry in a long fucking time, so I'd have no problem with some fuckery going down at RR and having the finale at WM. This is legendary shit.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ calling out The Rock?! Oh boy...


----------



## Meeki

AJ truth bombs


----------



## Mra22

Such a great segment


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ Styles better leave the Great One out of this....sike naw, let me stop fanboying.


----------



## Cipher

AJ has improved so much on the mic, it's pretty mindblowing.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles hitting Cena with that TRUTH! :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

HAS BEEN.


----------



## Natecore

This AJ guy is pretty good.


----------



## Pongo

damn aj is bringing it


----------



## Therapy

This is one of AJ's best promos ever


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Damn, Styles throwing that rock salt.


----------



## redban

How can anyone possibly pull for Cena over AJ Styles? Styles is so much cooler and likeable


----------



## MMM2909

Aj is the man


----------



## Mordecay

Fucking rekt


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

bonkertons said:


> Not gonna lie, this is my favorite rivalry in a long fucking time, so I'd have no problem with some fuckery going down at RR and having the finale at WM. This is legendary shit.


Indeed. 

It's ALMOST in the ranks as Cena/Edge and Cena/Punk.

And DAYUM AJ is golden on mic!


----------



## OptionZero

HOLY SHIT

this styles promo is fiiire


----------



## wkc_23

AJ just roasted the shit out of Cena.


----------



## Prayer Police

Time for Cena to get the last word and make a "good" point.


----------



## Lothario

:banderas Take your foot off of his throat AJ. 

Cena is about to bury him lol.


----------



## Mra22

Dang!!! AJ is killing it :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

Loving this promo right now. That is all.


----------



## sbuch

AJ is killing it - wonder is he misses being in NJPW on a day like today


----------



## Meeki

That is some excellent work from Styles. He doesn't deserve to drop the title IMO


----------



## ElTerrible

Crowd chanting has been at Cena. LOL. Man if they let Styles win again at the Rumble, this could be truly great.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

WTF, AJ says Cena doesn't deserve a shot and signs the contract anyways?


----------



## wwetna1

I love their matches and segments. 

God I almost can't wait for This Styles vs Crazy Ass Orton too


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

AJ is on fuggin' fire! I see Taker getting involved in this feud somehow..


----------



## Roxinius

Aj completely owned cena in this and it's not even close


----------



## wwe9391

HOW DARE YOU CENA call the face that runs the place that.


----------



## thedeparted_94

someone needs to make a gif of AJ doing the sarcastic "Okay" ..awesome heel


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ Styles es en fuego esta hoy (idk if that translated properly but that muhfcka is hot right now).


----------



## Mra22

Dang Cena


----------



## Hawkke

Time to go finish the WTF moments of Raw since this is still dragging on I suppose.


----------



## wwetna1

punk little bitch lol - Cena channeling the rapper voice


----------



## BrieMode

AJ and Cena are just so.. :sodone DAMN


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Love how angry Cena gets when someone hits a nerve.


----------



## SovereignVA

Cena said "Fuck it, I don't respect you anymore.....punk ass bitch"

That's the most realistic thing he's ever said.


----------



## Master Bate

I remember before AJ Styles got signed people were talking shit about AJ styles not capable of being a top guy or one of the greats cause he "can't talk."

Wonder what those people think now lol.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Same. Cena. Schtick. Even in 2017. :eyeroll


----------



## the_hound

thats not passion john, thats james deen


----------



## bonkertons

I'm sure AJ wants to walk down that ramp too...


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Cena dun ETHERED this foo!


----------



## Dolorian

Yawn...recycled Cena promo #51611616616


----------



## FaceTime Heel

AJ really struck a nerve cuz Cena seems legit pissed


----------



## ACSplyt

Please name drop Undertaker, Cena.


----------



## Roxinius

I swear we've heard this exact promo from him 800 times before almost verbatim


----------



## Therapy

I feel I've heard this promo once or twice before


----------



## wwetna1

Damn Cena saying you ain't got no bank roll


----------



## I drink and I know things

Coming back from that shoulder injury...that's steroids, not passion...


----------



## Mra22

Such an epic segment


----------



## Abisial

This Cena promo doesn't really make sense considering AJ beat him clean..


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Cipher said:


> AJ has improved so much on the mic, it's pretty mindblowing.


Especially true for those of us who saw very early TNA. Not saying AJ is Terry Funk or A game Foley but he has developed as quite serviceable and at one point was so weak in that area that TNA had freaking Vince Russo as his mouth piece and we know how Russo was as an on air character... Somewhat reminds me of Stinger who while having physical charisma in spades wasn't a good talker at all until clear late in his career in TNA.

As I type, a point about this verbage: returning early isn't necessarily "passion" as it is having freakish genetics and perhaps "supplemental help". Many guys could log in the same recovery hours of Cena and not sniff his recovery time. Guy like Adrian Peterson is a freak in that regard.


----------



## Mordecay

How can anyone say SD isn't better than RAW?


----------



## Therapy

:lol WTF Corbin? Get this trash off my TV


----------



## wwe9391

fpalm Corbin comes out to ruin it


----------



## wwetna1

Cena cocky ass fuck, love it


----------



## frankthetank91

God Corbin's such a geek fuck this guy


----------



## ElTerrible

Oh Oh shouldn´t have said you bring your friends. Now AJ gonna bring Joe.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Straight "Cena" chants without the "Cena Sucks"? WTF? He doesn't even get that in Boston.


----------



## Prayer Police

Corbin/Cena stare down!!!!?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

FUCK BARON CORBIN, GET HIM OUTTA THERE


----------



## Victor Chaos

Go away Corbin.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So judging by Corbin's new entrance set-up, is he the new mayor of Suplex City?


----------



## Mra22

Corbin ? Things just got more interesting


----------



## Hawkke

Is it necessary to say "match" every time you say Royal Rumble?


----------



## Trophies

Ugh what does Corbin want


----------



## wwetna1

They setting Corbin up to fail ... I love the guy but don't do this to him


----------



## wwe9391

Yea you aint winning Corbin.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Corbin is completely out of his league here.


----------



## SovereignVA

Baron checked Cena quick.


----------



## SpeedStick

Prayer Police said:


> Corbin?


There was a report that Vince McMahon wanted to push the future at Mania , Corbin vs Cena for the belt at Mania


----------



## Therapy

:mark: AJ heeling it up!!!! I love it!!! Classic opportunistic heel move!!!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Please WWE, don't let Corbin touch a michrophone again. NEVER


----------



## bonkertons

lol I love you AJ....that was beautiful.


----------



## wkc_23

Corbin is being pushed to the moon


----------



## AngryConsumer

Styles! :lol :lol :lol


----------



## Hawkke

Well, was nice to know you there Baron Corbin, your career just ended, you're next on the altar.


----------



## Dolorian

Ah...Maryse :banderas


----------



## frankthetank91

I feel if Corbin was on RAW he'd be shat on but because it's SDLive he's praised.


----------



## the_hound

JESUS FUCK that slap


----------



## BrieMode

its such a little thing but im happy bitch is back in wwe's vocab.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Oh, Renee is so interfering now.


----------



## Ace

Damn Cena was mega over tonight.

Fuck lol

Maryse laying the paws on Renee :lmao


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Maryse....Renee...HLA!!!! lol


----------



## wwetna1

They looked at Corbin like HHH and Austin looked at Hurricane in the 02 Rumble 


Styles was sneaky as fuck


----------



## Headliner

That was great. :trips8 :trips8

AJ was magnificent on the mic and Cena brought it like normal. I was pissed off when Corbin's music hit but they made it work. 

And this slap.:done Renee is so kicking Maryse's ass during the main-event.


----------



## Mra22

Such a great segment :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

Mayrse slapped the shit outta Renee :lol


----------



## bonkertons

Why do I get the feeling that Maryse is getting laid the fuck out tonight?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

YES MARYSE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

AND LOL CENA WAS KO'D WITH A SINGLE MOVE


----------



## Victor Chaos

wkc_23 said:


> Corbin is being pushed to the moon


I hope not.


----------



## God Movement

GOAT BOAT Corbin

:bateman


----------



## SovereignVA

Maryse went THERE!

We still got Miz/Ambrose later on, this SDLive episoe is another gem.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Man Smackdown is ballin' harder than Westbrook + Harden combined in the 2016-17 NBA season!


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Renee dropped real quick for such a weak slap.


----------



## -XERO-

*HAHA!*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816465228250554368


----------



## MMM2909

Wtf that slap was HARD


----------



## Trophies

Miz and Maryse gonna unleash something in Renee.


----------



## Kowalski's Killer

Holy Shit Maryse!:surprise:


----------



## Mra22

Dang Maryse just owned Renee :lol


----------



## frankthetank91

Maryse stiff af. I know it's acting but I feel as if she is a real bitch in real life too. Damn.


----------



## LB1973

Oh the stories... this is how its done!!


----------



## BrieMode

Cena taking lessons from Nikki :clap


----------



## WrestlingOracle

Kowalski's Killer said:


> Corbin is completely out of his league here.


Yeah I see a whole lot of potential in Corbin and enjoy watching him but he is a very clear project who needs at least a year or two under a talented bigman vet's wing like say a Kane or of course ideally Undertaker. Ive said before whenever Taker is around Id assign him to helping Corbin develop however he can.


----------



## sbuch

Solid slap


----------



## wwetna1

Maryse low key just Trish Stratus and Canice Michelle'd that bitch 

Still laugh my ass off at the Table for 3 story when Candice says she told Trish she could take a real slap during the diva search and Trish had that bitch icing it for a day


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Hawkke said:


> Well, was nice to know you there Baron Corbin, your career just ended, you're next on the altar.


Another rub for Cena to overcome? I hope not, but then again, who else can pin Corbin now other than Ambrose?


----------



## SpeedStick

wkc_23 said:


> Corbin is being pushed to the moon


All the big guys

Strowman
Romain
Corbin
Goldberg
Lesnar
Big Show
Shaq

^^ Its Mania season


----------



## OptionZero

goddamn smackdown is just LIT

cena-styles with Corbin and that Renee-Maryse fire

fuck that Raw shit


----------



## thedeparted_94

Cena only got one promo, he accuses his opponent of being one of the Cena haters and "the result is going to be the same as it always does, ending with a burial" :cena


----------



## Mordecay

This Smackdown wens3wens3wens3wens3wens3


----------



## Lothario

Great segment. SD has been great thus far.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

AJ cut a pretty good promo. 

Cena was great though. Crowd getting fully behind him was surprising.

Corbin was mediocre. Should've kept him out of the segment.


----------



## AngryConsumer

God-dawg... That slap was fucking loud as hell! :mark:


----------



## Ace

Fantastic promos by Cean and AJ.

Has been and shots at that Rock comment :mark:

This is what the WWE needs.


----------



## V-Trigger

AJ is on another fucking level on the mic compared to early 2016


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Rated R Maryse

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816467269010063360







:dead2







:dead2


----------



## Victor Chaos

Maryse putting Renee in her place :mark:


----------



## Dio Brando

Where them raw geeks that be saying we overreacting when we say SD the A show


----------



## wwetna1

Still got Ambrose/Miz and the return of Tajiri to look forward to


----------



## Prayer Police

Aliyah!!!!!!!!!!

Chinella :lol


----------



## Dolorian

The jobber on screen again?


----------



## Master Bate

So unlike what they did on RAW with Braun getting fucked up and made to look as a joke with two top guys. 

Baron gets a win over Dolph, enters the ring with the two top guys on Smackdown, and looks good coming out of it.


----------



## Jason Golden

That Contract Signing was awesome. It did what it was supposed to do...Get people pumped for the match at Royal Rumble. I also liked how Corbin came out.

Renee need to beat that ass though.


----------



## BrieMode

the loud ass CLAP on Renee's cheek *.*


----------



## SovereignVA

Carmella might actually lose because of Ellsworth


----------



## Liger!Liger!

FUCK JAMES ELLSWORTH


----------



## ElTerrible

We need Cena vs. Corbin and World Champ Styles re-naming Smackdown to Stylestown and somebody taking offense to the name change, if you smell what I am cooking.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh wow. Big stage for Aaliyah.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

I think it was Aaliyah last week as la luchadora right?


----------



## Lothario

Yikes. Carmella has been thrown out there to sink or swim. A match with a NXT rookie? This could be brutal.


----------



## JDP2016

That segment with AJ and Cena was so good I had to pee when it began but I held it in until the end. Wish Corbin hadn't got involved but it set up AJs cheap shot so its okay.


----------



## wwetna1

Aliyah's hot ass is in the ring ... Love looking at it. 

She needs work, less work than Liv but work


----------



## ElTerrible

Ellsworth is such a heel. He git Carmella to cover up her chest.


----------



## Dolorian

Aliyah is running circles around Carmella...she is out wrestling her.


----------



## V-Trigger

Where are the RAW geeks now?


----------



## -XERO-

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816467269010063360


----------



## bradatar

God that was such fire. AJ finally had a DOMINANT promo. Renee just ate a legit bitch slap too.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Nice to see Aliyah graduating to cameos on the main roster. She's come a long way since Breaking Ground.


----------



## Therapy

No one gives a shit about this fuckery angle


----------



## DammitChrist

Oh right, I forgot. James Ellsworth is supposed to be a heel :lol


----------



## Liger!Liger!

FUCK JAMES ELLSWORTH!


----------



## wwetna1

Lothario said:


> Yikes. Carmella has been thrown out there to sink or swim. A match with a NXT rookie? This could be brutal.


It is someone she trained with every day. Her, Nia, and Alexa trained with those girls daily in the PC. I'd say she probably feels more comfortable with her than with the other women. Same goes for Aliyah as she was traveling with Alexa, Nia, MElla on Breaking ground and has a level of comfort she doesn't show with Billie or Royce


----------



## Mra22

Such a weird pairing :lol


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

So I guess American Alpha squashing Ascension is next.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

So...no Nikki this week? Doesn't seem likely, they really should have held off on revealing it was Nattie until they knew they had TV time to follow up on it. That feuds just dying a slow death as it is. And people actually complain about Super Nikki squashing chicks when she cant even get on TV...



Legit BOSS said:


> @Rated R Maryse
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816467269010063360
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dead2
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :dead2


Maryse running this shit tonight. Slapping everybody down :sodone


----------



## wkc_23

SpeedStick said:


> All the big guys
> 
> Strowman
> Romain
> Corbin
> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Big Show
> Shaq
> 
> ^^ Its Mania season


Ah man, i forgot about Big Show and Shaq.. Fuck.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dolorian said:


> Aliyah is running circles around Carmella...she is out wrestling her.


Aaliyah has come a long ass ways in NXT. She was likely close to being cut around the spring of 2016.


----------



## bradatar

AA about to be killed by the Wyatts?


----------



## SpeedStick

Therapy said:


> No one gives a shit about this fuckery angle


and you can't teach that


----------



## Mox Girl

Not gonna lie, I cheered when Maryse slapped Renee :lmao Maryse has one hell of a slap on her, she hit Renee harder than she hit Dean LOL.


----------



## Mordecay

Liv and Aaliyah debuting on the main roster before Peyton :fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis:fuckthis


----------



## AngryConsumer

wkc_23 said:


> Ah man, i forgot about Big Show and Shaq.. Fuck.


:lmao :lmao :lmao


----------



## Hawkke

Well hey, Ellsworth got her a W so they're off to a rockin start!


----------



## BrieMode

Chinmella >>>


----------



## Therapy

Breezango about to get squashed


----------



## wwetna1

SpeedStick said:


> All the big guys
> 
> Strowman
> Romain
> Corbin
> Goldberg
> Lesnar
> Big Show
> Shaq
> 
> ^^ Its Mania season


As it should be. Mania is always about being larger than life and pop culture. It is what made it a crossover event over simply being Starrcade. 

If they are doing the whole USA preshow , ESPN, SportsCenter, E Red Carpet, and Social Media broadcast again for it they can use the CW's in the early part of the afternoon and evening to hype up the crowd as they come in


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Tune in to Smackdown to find out how they'll make Breezango be even more gay!


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Rated R Maryse said:


> Maryse running this shit tonight. Slapping everybody down :sodone


If this was RAW that would have been Stephanie. And that's why I don't make it past 5 minutes of RAW but I still into SD.


----------



## Ace

Hope they give Breezango a chance

:lmao Breeze giving Gable a ticker :lol


----------



## Headliner

Squash.:sodone


----------



## Dolorian

Damn what a squash.


----------



## Therapy

That's a squash I can get behind


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

lol sqaushed.


----------



## Hawkke

I want to see one thing, and one thing *only* from this match.

I want to see.. it not end before I can finish typing!!! But actually I wanted to see all 4 of them laid out in the ring and Harper standing over them all.. So never mind that.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Was Deonna dressed as La Luchadora tonight? I thought she was great in the ring, tonight the first La luchadora looked terrible. Was it Aliyah last week?


----------



## BrieMode

Fuck Breezango *.* too hot


----------



## Cooper09

Fandango badly needs a new gimmick.


----------



## wwetna1

Can't wait for Shelton to come in and kill these guys


----------



## Ace

Well that was a burial :lol

Makes sense as they want the Wyatt segment to fit in.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

What was even the point?


----------



## TD_DDT

Since Bray is a winner now, these cryptic promos have merit. Cool


----------



## AngryConsumer

Breezeango deserves better.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

The Wyatt's w/Orton feuding w/AA seems beneath the former--no offense. The Wyatt's should be in upper mid-card feuds, waiting in the wings for a main event feud, imo.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

Orton is terrible lol.


----------



## Ace

Tag title match next week.

Bella and Nattie next.


----------



## LB1973

wkc_23 said:


> Ah man, i forgot about Big Show and Shaq.. Fuck.


I'm still trying to figure who Romain is. The only one I know is Grosjean and unless he's taking his F1 car to the ring I think he'll get pummled


----------



## wwetna1

Harper looking like this motherfucker !!! 


I hope they squash Alpha like the Powertrip did the Hardys


----------



## ElTerrible

God you gotta love this attention to detail, how Randy stepped to the front and Harper looked upset.


----------



## MMM2909

what happened to Brays accent? didnt sound southern at all


----------



## -XERO-

*"Run!"*

AndThatsTheBottomLineCauseRKOSaidSoOrSomethin.


----------



## DammitChrist

Luke Harper's reaction when Randy Orton stoled his line :lol


----------



## Mordecay

That stare when Randy stole Luke's line :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

Haha Harper's face when Randy beat him to saying RUN :lol He was like "hey, I wanted to say it!" lol.


----------



## razzathereaver

Harper gonna murder dat boy :no:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Daniil Vycheslav said:


> Orton is terrible lol.


How dare you, sir.


----------



## Honey Bucket

Mordecay said:


> That stare when Randy stole Luke's line :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


Randy has a habit of stealing lines.

Ifyouknowaddamean


----------



## ElTerrible

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha Harper's face when Randy beat him to saying RUN :lol He was like "hey, I wanted to say it!" lol.


...and the best part. Bray saw none of it, still thinking he patched things up.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

American Alpha getting that Road Warrior like push right now... Before long, we'll get to the point where their music will still play while they are squashing opponents...


----------



## bradatar

Orton is fantastic how the f can you dislike him lol


----------



## Ace

Nikki looking great.


----------



## SovereignVA

I love how the Miz made sure he was on Talking Smack


----------



## Victor Chaos

Goddess Nikki :mark:


----------



## Prayer Police

This warrants a in-ring segment?


----------



## Dolorian

Eh....don't care for this Nikki/Nattie feud.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Boooooo where's Nattie's cat!!!

- Great job Nikki now I feel bad for Nattie. What a Great face


----------



## Ace

Living off your family's legacy :mark:

You're the nothing of the Hart family.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Can't we just get the ME already?


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Damn the Cena family continuing to spit that TRUTH tonight, :fact.


----------



## wwetna1

Nikki shitting on the fact she is nothing but her uncle Bret.


----------



## TD Stinger

Kind of an awkward transition.

And I loved the little thing of Orton stealing Luke’s line.


----------



## TD_DDT

I hate twitter


----------



## Ace

WOW

The things you did to get my uncle to send out a tweet like that :mark:


----------



## Liger!Liger!

FUCK WWE, DON'T USE FUCKING SOCIAL MEDIA FOR FEUDS


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh damn, Nattie! 

Implying Nikki giving Bret a tug. :lol


----------



## Meeki

These bitches need to get off my screen


----------



## Reign Supreme

This has been the worst smackdown live yet


----------



## Master Bate

Natayla is terrible to me, I can't put my finger on why.


----------



## Griselda

Nattie just caught the fade. :lol


----------



## TD_DDT

Ronda Rousey or Natty - not sure.


----------



## wkc_23

Natalya sold the fuck out of that forearm.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

SDL has a torchin' mic tonight.... or am I just graspin' at straws?


----------



## Headliner

well damn.


----------



## Ace

When your beauty fades, John is going to leave you :lmao


----------



## Victor Chaos

Yeah! Put that charisma vacuum in her place. :mark:


----------



## SpeedStick

Yo the WWE women are getting mad tv time


----------



## Trophies

Lmao Nattie is savage.


----------



## wwetna1

Best female striker period


----------



## Hawkke

Two Total Divas angles on main TV.. I'm still not 100% sold on this at all.


----------



## Therapy

Fire this stupider interviewer.. She stumbles over her words more than Foley


----------



## wkc_23

This bitch can't talk :HA


----------



## TD_DDT

st st st stutterrrr


----------



## SovereignVA

Yo the interviewer botched the shit out of that question :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

The botch, then he yelled! :lmao


----------



## AngryConsumer

Nattie giving out her own truth bombs. :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

Dean just saved that girl from a stuttering frenzy...po thang.


----------



## Prayer Police

That interviewer chick stumbling over her words is making Dean crack.


----------



## Ace

That interviewer botch.

Wow, that was horrible.

She botched twice, lucky Dean saved her. She was dying.


----------



## DirectorsCut

Dasha queen of flub style.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Go get 'em, Ambrose.


----------



## wwetna1

Dasha stuttering like a motherfucker


----------



## Trophies

Is that woman drunk?


----------



## TD Stinger

I feel so bad for this woman some times. But God she is awful.


----------



## Mox Girl

Damn, Dean is on fire with the one liners tonight :woo


----------



## MMM2909

wow that botch was baaaad


----------



## ElTerrible

Now THAT is how you sell a interhoc-toc-continental championship match.


----------



## Pongo

great interviewer, solid performance, i like her confidence when she speaks


----------



## Ace

I'll be surprised if she still has a job after that.

She fucks up often and isn't improving.


----------



## Lothario

That reporter always flubs her lines when interviewing Dean
Is she into the dude or what?? :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

Is this the same girl who said James Ellis? :lol


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Dasha is really terrible. 

I just can't take Nikki as a face seriously. She is a better heel and should be one when she faces Becky or Mickie.


----------



## bradatar

Better not strip the Miz yet. God he's been fucking gold for a year now.


----------



## Mordecay

Was that Charlie? WTF happened girl?

EDIT; Nevermind, It was nice knowing you Dasha


----------



## Liger!Liger!

What a crap interviewer. For fucks sake, is Mean Gene still around?


----------



## Dolorian

Lothario said:


> That reporter always flubs her lines when interviewing Dean
> Is she into the dude or what?? :lol


Maybe Renee should slap her around a bit to see if the flubbing stops :lol


----------



## wwetna1

They may want to add in a E/C time underneath that 8 GMT for people in the states


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

razzathereaver said:


> Is this the same girl who said James Ellis? :lol


Yup:laugh:


----------



## Honey Bucket

Is she Mike Adamle's kid?


----------



## Jason Golden

That interviewer is terrible. 

And Nikki as a face is alright but I do agree that she should turn heel since she's better in that role.


----------



## wwetna1

Liger!Liger! said:


> What a crap interviewer. For fucks sake, is Mean Gene still around?


She only does it with Ambrose. It has happened before, not that bad that she stumbled multiple times, but it happens with him and her before. IT doesn't happen on 205 Live or with the women when she gets in their face easily. 

Either she wants the diddly or she can't stay serious around him


----------



## Prayer Police

Ambrose almost busted out laughing


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolorian said:


> Maybe Renee should slap her around a bit to see if the flubbing stops :lol


Or Maryse


----------



## Ace

Gallagher :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dasha makes Adamle look like a fucking gem. :lol


----------



## Hawkke

I was looking away, did I really just catch this jobber have his umbrella named?


----------



## Mordecay

Jackie boy has a name for his umbrella :lol:lol:lol


----------



## -XERO-

Prayer Police said:


> Ambrose almost busted out laughing


Hell yeah :lol


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816472956746371073


----------



## Dolorian

I expect the Wyatts Family to implode next week.

And Cena vs Corbin...surely Cena won't pin him clean?


----------



## Liger!Liger!

What's up with the brands hyping eachother's shows? Shouldn't Steph and Shane be feuding?


----------



## Ace

Corbin and Cena next week.

That should be interesting, my guess is AJ interferes.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Well, nice knowing ya Corbin. Better hope AJ saves ya from a pinfall or submission next week.


----------



## Mordecay

Again, next week's SD hasn't even aired and it is already better than RAW


----------



## T-Viper

I love the promos on Smackdown, at least they make an attempt to do some "shoot" style promos (even though they're not) and get some bad blood between the two wrestlers. Natty accusing Nikki of blowing Bret to get him to send out a nice tweet about her. LOL


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> Corbin and Cena next week.
> 
> That should be interesting, my guess is AJ interferes.


yeah Styles probably costs Cena the match.


----------



## DammitChrist

I loved the Miz's Hollywood intro part of his entrance theme in the summer of 2014, and I still love it now


----------



## Victor Chaos

Rooting for Super Cena to bring out his shovel and bury the living crap out of Boring Corbin.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> I expect the Wyatts Family to implode next week.
> 
> And Cena vs Corbin...surely Cena won't pin him clean?


 Corbin will look strong but AJ will end up interfering. Liking the fresh match up.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Dolorian said:


> I expect the Wyatts Family to implode next week.
> 
> And Cena vs Corbin...*surely Cena won't pin him clean*?


:lol :lol :lol :lol


----------



## TD Stinger

I like when they announce multiple matches in advance for the following week.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

That interviewer wants her titties mastered for sure.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Liger!Liger! said:


> What's up with the brands hyping eachother's shows? Shouldn't Steph and Shane be feuding?


Haven't seen Shane for the past week or so. Don't know if I missed him in segments or what. 

As much as I like him, I'm glad he's not exposing himself too much.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

LOL WWE still tries to sell Ambrose as somebody crazy


----------



## 5 Star Giulia ⭐⭐⭐⭐⭐

@Chris JeriG.O.A.T

*Your Arabian bae debuted against Carmella. How happy were you tonight?*

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816468767748165632


----------



## ElTerrible

I like when people fight according to the feud. Shit is personal, so it´s all ass-kicking, no technical wrestling.


----------



## Mox Girl

Did Dean just slap Maryse on the ass? :lmao


----------



## bonkertons

I love how the show that has Styles/Cena still lets the IC title main event. It makes this feud feel important, which it should.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Dolorian said:


> I expect the Wyatts Family to implode next week.
> 
> And Cena vs Corbin...*surely Cena won't pin him clean*?


Not only do I hope Cena beats him clean, I hope it's a squash match.


----------



## Liger!Liger!

Dangerous Nemesis said:


> Haven't seen Shane for the past week or so. Don't know if I missed him in segments or what.
> 
> As much as I like him, I'm glad he's not exposing himself too much.


Well, Vince said he wanted a brand war, Shane interrupted whatever prize Steph was going to get aswell.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Oh fuck this fucking retarded motherfucking cameraman Jesus H tapdancing Christ.


----------



## SovereignVA

I hope Renee spears Maryse.


----------



## AngryConsumer

TD Stinger said:


> I like when they announce multiple matches in advance for the following week.


It's the little things...


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Ambrose Girl said:


> Did Dean just slap Maryse on the ass? :lmao


But I thought he was the Titty Master?


----------



## ElTerrible

Dolorian said:


> I expect the Wyatts Family to implode next week.
> 
> And Cena vs Corbin...surely Cena won't pin him clean?


In terms of the washed-up storyline, it would actually make sense for Corbin to pin Cena clean. If Styles wins at RR, it continues that storyline and if Cena wins at the RR, you have his new (interim) feud.


----------



## -XERO-

SovereignVA said:


> I hope Renee spears Maryse.


"Show her what I taught you, Baby Girl."


----------



## Honey Bucket

SovereignVA said:


> I hope Renee spears Maryse.


The mere visual of Renee spearing anybody just made me laugh.


----------



## Empress

I've caught some of SDLive and it continues to be the superior show. Loved the Ambrose/Miz , Cena/Styles and Ziggler segments.


----------



## FaceTime Heel

Mauro = #DrunkDonLemon lolololololol JBL is the hero we all deserve


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

So isn't Undertaker like a SmackDown talent...


----------



## wwetna1

Otunga and JBL correcting Muaros ass too ... this been a good show


----------



## Hawkke

The Cleaner said:


> Oh fuck this fucking retarded motherfucking cameraman Jesus H tapdancing Christ.


I guess it's good I only pay about 50% attention to the show, otherwise it sounds like i'd be in for motion sickness or something.


----------



## Ace

I actually prefer JBL to Mauro these days.. Mauro messes up quite a bit..


----------



## Abisial

That neckbreaker sell :lol


----------



## Meeki

Just pick one camera and be fucking done with it


----------



## the_hound

holy shit, see that kid they just showed doing a shocked face well thats been spliced into the smackdown feed, the same shot of the kid was used a few weeks back

oh i see it must be a shield thing that makes these cunts kick out of finishers


----------



## Empress

Hysteria said:


> So isn't Undertaker like a SmackDown talent...


I wondered about that too. He was either traded off screen or this is just typical WWE logic as usual.


----------



## Ace

Another finisher kicked out of fpalm

This is a company wide problem.


----------



## Hawkke

Hysteria said:


> So isn't Undertaker like a SmackDown talent...












No one ever saw Undertaker on Smackdown!


----------



## Liger!Liger!

STOP WASTING FINISHERS ON TV DAMNIT


----------



## Ace

Ref - why did you do that?


----------



## wwetna1

Would everyone be pissed if Miz came out at number 30 with Bryans gear and entrance? I'm just waiting for that and the yes lock


----------



## the_hound

such bullshit


----------



## Prayer Police

Best close-up and sound bite from the ref. "Why would you do that!?"


----------



## Abisial




----------



## Ace

Maryse thrown out :lmao


Ambrose kicks out of the title shot fpalm

This is getting ridiculous... :nikki2


----------



## Liger!Liger!

LOL the ref asking Maryse why did she slap Ambrose


----------



## wwetna1

Little ass Rudy Charles being bullied 

IC belt shot to the head, been a while since we saw those spots


----------



## bonkertons

Renee is gonna cost Dean.


----------



## AngryConsumer

YOU'RE OUTTA HERE!


----------



## God Movement

Super Ambrose. Kicks out of a SCF and a title shot to the head.


----------



## Victor Chaos

ThEmB0neZ said:


> Dasha is really terrible.
> 
> I just can't take Nikki as a face seriously. She is a better heel and should be one when she faces Becky or Mickie.


I like Nikki, but this is the NIkki that I like the most.


----------



## Therapy

Wow.. I didn't expect a title to actually change...


----------



## razzathereaver

I'm actually in a state of shock that a wrestler actually stopped a referee from making a stupid decision. Why doesn't that happen more often?


----------



## wwe9391

We have a new champion!!!!!!!!


----------



## Headliner

Yes:mark: :mark:


----------



## Ace

Entertaining match, not a fan of the superman booking though.


----------



## Mordecay

Making Dean look strong af


----------



## TD_DDT

Damnit.


----------



## the_hound

honestly fuck that


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

Geez another title change? Really?


----------



## Meeki

Wow they took the belt off him


----------



## Liger!Liger!

WHY GOD WHY


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Two time Intercontinental Champion, Dean Ambrose! :mark:


----------



## bonkertons

YYYEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHH

This feud is now going to get fucking spicy.


----------



## bradatar

Super Ambrose apparently


----------



## AngryConsumer

SOMEBODY CALL @MarkyWhipwreck!


----------



## wwetna1

Oh fuck me. Anyone who complains about Roman or Seth. This dude took a fisher, a belt shot to the back of the head and hit his finisher to win while no selling everything afterward


----------



## Dolorian

That was the EXACT same scenario as Reigns' US title match with Jericho last night.


----------



## SpeedStick

wwe9391 said:


> We have a new champion!!!!!!!!


Here we go with the Miz winning the rumble rumors


----------



## rjvcrisen

Ambrose can kick out of a finisher and a belt shot but Miz can't kick out of one finisher? Shield members on some stuff


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Wow. OK, we'll excuse the douchebag cameraman. 

But now JBL needs to shut the fuck up.


----------



## Trophies

Dean should treat Maryse like Stone Cold and Triple H treated Lita that one time.


----------



## Victor Chaos

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!


----------



## Griselda

wwetna1 said:


> Oh fuck me. Anyone who complains about Roman or Seth. This dude took a fisher, a belt shot to the back of the head and hit his finisher to win while no selling everything afterward


Don't worry. Everybody is just gonna complain about "Super Shield" as a whole.


----------



## Flair Flop

That's a load of bullshit. Ambrose kicks out of not only a Skull Crushing Finale, but also being hit by the belt and Miz goes down to one Dirty Deeds. Jesus Christ, Miz deserves a little protection on his finisher.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

★★★ 3/4 SmackDown tonight. Very enjoyable.


----------



## ElTerrible

LOL Talking Smack is Miz see TV now with Miz going off on Daniel for the ref´s non-decision and then smug Renee at the table.


----------



## God Movement

Ace said:


> Entertaining match, not a fan of the superman booking though.


Yeah, he was booked ridiculously strong. Kicking out of a SCF and a title shot to the head. Incredible.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Good match. Probably match of the week for that matter. Not sure I like the title change though.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Mauro Ranello gave away the finish.


----------



## AngryConsumer

Super. Shield. Booking. :lol :lol


----------



## wwetna1

So is Miz going to pass Jericho now? We know he is taking the strap off Ambrose with some fuckery again


----------



## wwe9391

Dolorian said:


> That was the EXACT same scenario as Reigns' US title match with Jericho last night.


Yea but people wont say anything about Dean cause it was on Smackdown and Smackdown is the wonderful world of Oz.


----------



## SovereignVA

JBL: This is gonna be a terrible year....no GET off our.......2017 is gonna be TERRIBLE. GET off our desk.
:lmao :lmao


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

The G.O.A.T said:


> I like Nikki, but this is the NIkki that I like the most.


If people actually think Nikki would go to Wretlemania as face are crazy. If she faces Becky or Alexa she would get booed out of the building.

Nikki like Ziggler are natural Heels.


----------



## southrnbygrace

YAY Deano!!


----------



## Lesnar Sucks

Every week something (or some weeks more than one) compelling thing happens.

There's no way you can tell me the creative team running Raw has anything to do with Smackdown


----------



## TD Stinger

Unexpected but hey, I’ll never complain seeing my favorite winning a title.


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> That was the EXACT same scenario as Reigns' US title match with Jericho last night.


 And I hated it.

Finishers are no longer FINISHERS....

They're freaking signatures now, it's a fucking company wide problem.


----------



## Abisial

wwe9391 said:


> Yea but people wont say anything about Dean cause it was on Smackdown and Smackdown is the wonderful world of Oz.


Or more like because it doesn't happen in EVERY SINGLE MATCH he's involved in.


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Ambrose Girl has to excuse herself now for a few minutes the rest of the evening. :lol :lmao


----------



## BarrettBarrage

>Dean wins a match after losing his feud to AJ and being out smarted by Miz constantly.
>HE'S SUPER DEAN NOW

I don't get this place


----------



## Mox Girl

WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: 2 time champ baby!


----------



## Dolorian

Ace said:


> And I hated it.
> 
> Finishers are no longer FINISHERS....
> 
> They're freaking signatures now, it's a fucking company wide problem.


Sure the finisher kickout but I meant the whole not getting disqualified by the ref as well. It was the same format as Reigns' match last night.


----------



## Honey Bucket

wwe9391 said:


> Yea but people wont say anything about Dean cause it was on Smackdown and Smackdown is the wonderful world of Oz.


Except they are saying it.

They're saying it all over this motherfucking thread. Christ.


----------



## HiddenViolence

Ace said:


> And I hated it.
> 
> Finishers are no longer FINISHERS....
> 
> They're freaking signatures now, it's a fucking company wide problem.


Totally agree, many finishers have lost their credibility.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Not a fan of that Title change. Only reason Miz should be dropping the belt is if he is moving into the Main Event scene, but that's not going to happen on the Road To Mania.

And finishers not being finishers is a real problem. SDL was doing a good job of it but we had two tonight. And Miz looks like a dweeb when he can hit his finisher and hit Dean with the belt and cant win but it only takes one finisher to beat him.


----------



## Headliner

BarrettBarrage said:


> >Dean wins a match after losing his feud to AJ and being out smarted by Miz constantly.
> >HE'S SUPER DEAN NOW
> 
> I don't get this place


This is an alternate universe filled with hate, contradictions, cynicism and general douchebaggery. That's why I make of it most of the time.


----------



## Ace

Power levels are out of whack.

Some matches one finisher is enough (superkick to AJ), other times you need multiple finishes to keep someone down.

It was much easier when a finisher was enough to actually finish a match.


----------



## Kratosx23

Yeah, I saw that coming. That sucks. Dean deserves a high profile match at Mania, not carrying around that anchor. IC title ladder match again.....


----------



## bonkertons

wwe9391 said:


> Yea but people wont say anything about Dean cause it was on Smackdown and Smackdown is the wonderful world of Oz.


No, they won't, because this feud is compelling, and it centers around the IC title...not the World Title. 

...oh, and the World Title features the best rivalry in years.

So yeah, it's no surprise why SDL is considered the wonderful world of Oz.


----------



## -XERO-

Hysteria said:


> So isn't Undertaker like a SmackDown talent...





Empress said:


> I wondered about that too. He was either traded off screen or this is just typical WWE logic as usual.


http://www.wwe.com/superstars

He's not on the SmackDown Live list, but under "All" or "Current".


----------



## ElTerrible

Ace said:


> And I hated it.
> 
> Finishers are no longer FINISHERS....
> 
> They're freaking signatures now, it's a fucking company wide problem.


Last time Miz beat Ambrose clean with the SCF. It´s not like it cannot happen occasionally. I was actually more shocked this way, cause I think most expected Miz to retain after the belt shot, but now Miz is going to lose his shit on Talking Smack and god knows what Maryse will do to poor Renee. Then Ambrose will jump in. I have a feeling, they´ll need a new set, when tonight´s episode is over.:grin2:


----------



## Ace

Dolorian said:


> Sure the finisher kickout but I meant the whole not getting disqualified by the ref as well. It was the same format as Reigns' match last night.


 It was a poorly booked match.

Finisher kicked out of, ref changing his mind and then a title shot to the head which doesn't finish the match.


----------



## doctor doom

WHO IS BOOKING THIS SHOW? THEY DESERVE THE WORLD TITLE.


----------



## God Movement

Tyrion Lannister said:


> Yeah, I saw that coming. That sucks. Dean deserves a high profile match at Mania, not carrying around that anchor. IC title ladder match again.....


If he had any chance of winning the Rumble before, it's dead now.


----------



## Hawkke

Well, it was a pretty solid show, some no-selling issues, but then again, that's a WWE sickness in general.


----------



## imthegame19

rjvcrisen said:


> Ambrose can kick out of a finisher and a belt shot but Miz can't kick out of one finisher? Shield members on some stuff



Shield guys are the top regulars in the company along with AJ. They're booked as tough to beat and don't lose clean very often. There supposed to look superior then the rest. Ziggler would have lost that match with Miz cheating like that. Ambrose obviously is at a different level. Just like Reigns and Rollins


----------



## Reggie Dunlop

Headliner said:


> This is an alternate universe filled with hate, contradictions, cynicism and general douchebaggery. That's why I make of it most of the time.


Ah yes, the things dreams are made of. :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

The Cleaner said:


> Ambrose Girl has to excuse herself now for a few minutes the rest of the evening. :lol :lmao


:lmao I'm extremely happy right now haha. Great start to 2017 :woo


Also, I noticed Dean emulated Seth and swung the belt around his head like him


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

AngryConsumer said:


> SOMEBODY CALL @MarkyWhipwreck!


Sh*t I missed the whole show I had to deal with a couple of women, I'm about to watch it though. Thanks for the mention bro (Y)


----------



## Ace

Ambrose is definitely carrying the title into Mania.


----------



## ElTerrible

-PerfectDarkness- said:


> http://www.wwe.com/superstars
> 
> He's not on the SmackDown Live list, but under "All" or "Current".


..and that´s a good thing. I think they changed direction, when Aj exploded and will do Cena vs. Styles at Mania now, so they got nothing to do for Taker on Smackdown. 

I do hope they announce a trade on Monday. See how Daniel actually explained why Cena gets an immediate title match. That´s what Smackdown does. Attention to every small detail. Though this is a Raw crossover, and I doubt dumbass Steph and her team care for actually explaining such a major plothole, as to why Taker is suddenly on Raw.


----------



## Kratosx23

God Movement said:


> If he had any chance of winning the Rumble before, it's dead now.


Oh, come on, he never had any chance of winning the Rumble. The Rumble is for models and people over 6'6. :vince3


----------



## Dolorian

Ambrose Girl said:


> Also, I noticed Dean emulated Seth and swung the belt around his head like him


They are wrestling soulmates


----------



## DammitChrist

Dolph Ziggler turning heel was the highlight of the night for me. Well that, and the AJ Styles/John Cena contract signing


----------



## imthegame19

ElTerrible said:


> Last time Miz beat Ambrose clean with the SCF. It´s not like it cannot happen occasionally. I was actually more shocked this way, cause I think most expected Miz to retain after the belt shot, but now Miz is going to lose his shit on Talking Smack and god knows what Maryse will do to poor Renee. Then Ambrose will jump in. I have a feeling, they´ll need a new set, when tonight´s episode is over.:grin2:


Yeah Ambrose kicked out of MIz finisher back in June when they wrestled on Smackdown as well. They were hyping up Ambrose tonight as being all super pissed off. Giving him a little extra power I guess. While in the first match he didn't have issues with the Miz yet.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

Ace said:


> It was a poorly booked match.
> 
> Finisher kicked out of, ref changing his mind and then a title shot to the head which doesn't finish the match.


You would think after the second or third time Maryse gets involved, the referee would just send her to the back. As a matter of fact, SHE ALWAYS GETS INVOLVED, so you think they would throw her out right off the bat. I mean yeah, it would make too much sense and Maryse wouldn't be at ringside anymore, but still.

Instead an official has one of the competitors tell them what to do, which is hilarious. Might as well as given Ambrose the referee shirt while he was at it.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Good:

Nikki Bella on my television screen
A.J. vs. Cena
The Miz and Maryse opening segment
Maryse slapping down Renee
Alexa having a minion

Bad

Boring Corbin and Ziggler
Boring Corbin interupting A.J. and Cena and having a microphone in his hands
Miz losing his Intercontinental title to Ambrose


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Ziggler heel turn! :mark:

I must be the only Ellsworth fan in the world. 

That was probably Styles' best promo in WWE. 

I got immense pleasure from Maryse slapping Renee wens3

Not really sure why they took the belt off Miz with little build up. I hate title changes on free tv.


----------



## razzathereaver

Wasn't there a thread made a few days ago complaining about how Ambrose is booked like a geek? Then this shit happens :lol


----------



## bonkertons

I really can't wait to see Miz on Talking Smack. This feud is going to heat up. I'm pumped.


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

razzathereaver said:


> Wasn't there a thread made a few days ago complaining about how Ambrose is booked like a geek? Then this shit happens :lol


But..But...he's above the IC title. :Rollins


----------



## wwe9391

Ace said:


> And I hated it.
> 
> Finishers are no longer FINISHERS....
> 
> They're freaking signatures now, it's a fucking company wide problem.


See? Its not just Reigns and Rollins. At the Royal Rumble expect Cena to do just as many kick outs of the styles clash and phenomenal forearm


----------



## Ace

Miz dropping the title to Ziggler and No Mercy fucked things up big time.

This moment would have been far bigger if Miz had a 200-300 day long run.


----------



## -XERO-

Ambrose Girl said:


> WOOHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :woo :woo :woo :mark: :mark: :mark: 2 time champ baby!




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816479218347307008#CrazyFace


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

Ace said:


> It was a poorly booked match.
> 
> Finisher kicked out of, ref changing his mind and then a title shot to the head which doesn't finish the match.


I like a good babyface overcoming the odds story. But there comes a point where it just makes the heel look pathetic and useless. It was the same when Ziggler beat Miz for the Title; Miz hit his finisher, Spirit Squad got involved, Maryse got involved but none of it worked, yet one superkick from Dolph beat him. Same thing here. Maryse gets involved, Miz hits the SCF, hits Dean with the belt and nothing, yet one Dirty Deeds beats him.


----------



## imthegame19

Ace said:


> Ambrose is definitely carrying the title into Mania.



Yeah he will probably beat Miz at the Rumble clean to. Having some doubt with the ref changing his mind sets up a rematch for the Miz. I wouldn't be surprised if Elimination Chamber ends up being with IC title. With Cena/AJ having a rematch at Elimination Chamber in a singles match. My guess is Mania will end up being Ambrose vs Corbin or Ambrose vs Corbin vs Miz vs Ziggler vs Crews vs Kalisto. Unless they throw AJ/Joe in IC ladder match as well. Depending on how much room they have left on the card.


----------



## wwe9391

bonkertons said:


> No, they won't, because this feud is compelling, and it centers around the IC title...not the World Title.
> 
> ...oh, and the World Title features the best rivalry in years.
> 
> So yeah, it's no surprise why SDL is considered the wonderful world of Oz.


Smackdown as more similarities to Raw than differences its not even funny.


----------



## Ace

wwe9391 said:


> See? Its not just Reigns and Rollins. At the Royal Rumble expect Cena to do just as many kick outs of the styles clash and phenomenal forearm


 It's inconsistent, AJ has lost to 1 superkick, 1 dirty deeds and wasn't going to kick out of the superkick last week.


----------



## Simply Flawless

Ambrose Girl said:


> Haha Harper's face when Randy beat him to saying RUN :lol He was like "hey, I wanted to say it!" lol.


Randy gonna take over and run the damn Wyatt Family like the god he is:littlefinger


----------



## Asuka842

At some point, SOMEONE has to do something about Maryse. She ALWAYS gets involved, or at least tries to, and yet she's consistently still allowed out at ringside. In-storyline, it makes the babyfaces look like idiots for not being able to take that into account, and DB and Shane look ineffectual for not truly doing something about it.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

Asuka842 said:


> At some point, SOMEONE has to do something about Maryse. She ALWAYS gets involved, or at least tries to, and yet she's consistently still allowed out at ringside. In-storyline, it makes the babyfaces look like idiots for not being able to take that into account, and DB and Shane look ineffectual for not truly doing something about it.


Mick Foley has a shark cage that Daniel can borrow.


----------



## Ace

imthegame19 said:


> Yeah he will probably beat Miz at the Rumble clean to. Having some doubt with the ref changing his mind sets up a rematch for the Miz. I wouldn't be surprised if Elimination Chamber ends up being with IC title. With Cena/AJ having a rematch at Elimination Chamber in a singles match. My guess is Mania will end up being Ambrose vs Corbin or Ambrose vs Corbin vs Miz vs Ziggler vs Crews vs Kalisto. Unless they throw AJ/Joe in IC ladder match as well. Depending on how much room they have left on the card.


 Yep, Joe either attacks AJ after his match with Cena at the EC or he's likely a part of the IC ladder match at WM.


----------



## bonkertons

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown as more similarities to Raw than differences its not even funny.


Considering how quick you are to defend everything RAW does, that should mean that you actually enjoy SDL.


----------



## drougfree

After winning wwe title , Ambrose deserves something better than b title


----------



## imthegame19

ThEmB0neZ said:


> But..But...he's above the IC title. :Rollins




6 months ago, I would have said he's above the IC TItle. But the brand split has made the IC and US titles more important. Since each show only has what 6-8 top guys on each show. So whatever to baby face isn't in a world title feud. Is has a good chance to be IC feud. I think the days of guys like Darren Young,Titus ONeil and Zack Ryder getting IC or US title shots are dead. The fact that Ambrose/Reigns two of the strongest booked wrestlers over the past year. Who were both World Champions in the last 7 months or so. Both having secondary titles shows the importants to the secondary titles these days.


----------



## Ace

drougfree said:


> After winning wwe title , Ambrose deserves something better than b title


 At least he'll be carrying a title into Mania.

AJ will be doing the job at Mania in a midcard match :lol


----------



## Chrome

Pretty meh at Ambrose winning the IC title tbh. Think they definitely went overboard with the superman booking, having him kick out of both the SCF and a title shot. 1 or the other would've been fine imo. Gettin' a good chuckle at the salt though. If he's carrying the belt into Mania, hopefully he goes into it with a good feud going, and not just some throwaway 8-man ladder match like they've done the last few years.


----------



## TD Stinger

wwe9391 said:


> Smackdown as more similarities to Raw than differences its not even funny.


Really.

Because on Smackdown I see multiple people in good storylines being utilized throughout the show and constantly switching little things up.

And on Raw, apparently it’s Groundhog Day every week. And the sad thing is, Raw actually has a larger roster, and it’s still the same 4 people fighting each for about 4 months now.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Decent show.

Good to see Ambrose as champion, if only because he didn't lose, but I'm hoping this is a temporary thing. Like Reigns, he's above the midcard title. I'm guessing this also means Shane/Ambrose is definitely not happening. Curious to see what his WM plans are, but I really, seriously hope he's not stuck with The Miz. He deserves a high profile fued, not The Miz.

The contract signing between Styles/Cena was beyond weird. Styles comes out to circkets, Cena gets a decent pop in comparison, then the crowd is silent as both Styles/Cena try to drag out duelling chants from all of about 10 people. Cena starts acting like an ass and jumping around the ring to get the crowd excited, and it actually works a little. 

Things start picking up when Styles gets the mic, and holy shit can it just be mentioned again how much better this dude is on the mic now, but then Cena starts his counter promo. It's solid, but a bit weird because you can't really say Styles walks down the ramp because he has to, when only 5 minutes prior he said he loves wrestling and has wrestled in front of barely anybody. Surprise moment though comes from a random big Cena chant out of nowhere. Crowd was mild during the entire segment except for that suddenly happening, and Corbin making his bitch ass way out and Cena starting a fight with him.

But goddamn Styles is my favorite on the show because he actually has a character. This is what solid writing can do for a wrestler. This dude was beyond weak on the mic, but look at how his persona and the booking have allowed him to cover up those flaws. You'd never have thought he was bad in the first place. He's decent and gets the job done.


----------



## Lavidavi35

Ace said:


> Miz dropping the title to Ziggler and No Mercy fucked things up big time.
> 
> This moment would have been far bigger if Miz had a 200-300 day long run.


Agree that the Ziggler title change should've never happened. Then this win would've been way better.


----------



## imthegame19

Ace said:


> Yep, Joe either attacks AJ after his match with Cena at the EC or he's likely a part of the IC ladder match at WM.



A lot depends on Wyatt/Orton, if Orton turns on Wyatts and they have a singles match at Mania. AJ/Joe both might get tossed in the IC ladder match. Raw is hogging all the singles matches at Mania this year. Basically outside of Taker/Cena, Smackdown has probably one other singles matches at Mania. Because it's not like there going to have 14-15 matches. So some of these guys and some of these feuds are gonna be bunched up in one big match.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

drougfree said:


> After winning wwe title , Ambrose deserves something better than b title


Smackdown's B title feels bigger and more important than Raw's A title.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

Hey RAW, that's how you book a World Championship Match. I'm blown away. I disliked John Cena, but I can say I'm a fan of John Cena now. He's the opposite of Roman Reigns. Reigns, take notes, that's passion.


----------



## Lavidavi35

PanopticonPrime said:


> Smackdown's B title feels bigger and more important than Raw's A title.


It's not hard to be bigger than the Universal Title. The RAW Women's Title is honestly their A Title.


----------



## Headliner

I think the point of the superman booking was to show how desperate Ambrose was to get revenge on Miz so he had an extra level of adrenaline. Maryse slapped him, then slapped his woman so he was super pissed and would go through hell to take the IC title as revenge. He was basically in, you're going to have to kill me mode.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

drougfree said:


> After winning wwe title , Ambrose deserves something better than b title


I don't know. If both Reigns and Cena can be World champs, win mid card titles, then bounce back into the main event, I'm sure Ambrose might somewhere down the line.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> I think the point of the superman booking was to show how desperate Ambrose was to get revenge on Miz so he had an extra level of adrenaline. Maryse slapped him, then slapped his woman so he was super pissed and would go through hell to take the IC title as revenge. He was basically in, you're going to have to kill me mode.


 Problem here is Ambrose has sold it like Renee can look out for herself... there has also been very little interaction between them on TV to suggest he was in that mode..


----------



## wwe9391

bonkertons said:


> Considering how quick you are to defend everything RAW does, that should mean that you actually enjoy SDL.


I love both shows the same.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

imthegame19 said:


> A lot depends on Wyatt/Orton, if Orton turns on Wyatts and they have a singles match at Mania. AJ/Joe both might get tossed in the IC ladder match. Raw is hogging all the singles matches at Mania this year. Basically outside of Taker/Cena, Smackdown has probably one other singles matches at Mania. Because it's not like there going to have 14-15 matches. So some of these guys and some of these feuds are gonna be bunched up in one big match.


They can do all the necessary singles matches for both Raw/SD and WM still wouldn't have 14-15 matches on the card.

Right now, we have most likely:

Brock/Goldberg
Cena/Taker
HHH/Rollins
Jericho/Owens

That's 4 matches. Add a singles match for Reigns, Styles, and Ambrose, and that makes 7 in total. That's 7 matches with all the major talent sorted. You can throw Balor in with Reigns and Orton in with Styles. Hopefully Ambrose gets someone noteworthy too.

Let's say you get 2 women's matches, that makes 9. Add in a battle royal, and 2 tag matches, and that still only makes 12 matches with basically nothing else left. Maybe a IC ladder match would be a good idea to make it 13.

But you know it's unlikely we get 2 tag matches anyway. Point is it's easy to get all the important guys in singles matches. WM32 also had 12 matches. I'll count Rock's match because he wasted a solid 20 minutes with his entrance/promo anyway.


----------



## Dolorian

The Caped Crusader said:


> Styles comes out to circkets...


Yeah I noticed that as well, didn't expect it.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Ace said:


> Problem here is Ambrose has sold it like Renee can look out for herself... there has also been very little interaction between them on TV to suggest he was in that mode..


It doesn't matter. Ambrose has beaten Cena clean. Styles does not have a clean victory over him either. Ambrose is the current top face of Smackdown. He's a main eventer, and will likely be a longterm main event talent for the next 2-3 years at least. He's allowed to kick out of a finishing move or two. Especially when jobbers on the roster even kick out of 1 these days.


----------



## imthegame19

The Caped Crusader said:


> Decent show.
> *
> Good to see Ambrose as champion, if only because he didn't lose, but I'm hoping this is a temporary thing. Like Reigns, he's above the midcard title. I'm guessing this also means Shane/Ambrose is definitely not happening. Curious to see what his WM plans are, but I really, seriously hope he's not stuck with The Miz. He deserves a high profile fued, not The Miz.*
> 
> The contract signing between Styles/Cena was beyond weird. Styles comes out to circkets, Cena gets a decent pop in comparison, then the crowd is silent as both Styles/Cena try to drag out duelling chants from all of about 10 people. Cena starts acting like an ass and jumping around the ring to get the crowd excited, and it actually works a little.
> 
> Things start picking up when Styles gets the mic, and holy shit can it just be mentioned again how much better this dude is on the mic now, but then Cena starts his counter promo. It's solid, but a bit weird because you can't really say Styles walks down the ramp because he has to, when only 5 minutes prior he said he loves wrestling and has wrestled in front of barely anybody. Surprise moment though comes from a random big Cena chant out of nowhere. Crowd was mild during the entire segment except for that suddenly happening, and Corbin making his bitch ass way out and Cena starting a fight with him.
> 
> But goddamn Styles is my favorite on the show because he actually has a character. This is what solid writing can do for a wrestler. This dude was beyond weak on the mic, but look at how his persona and the booking have allowed him to cover up those flaws. You'd never have thought he was bad in the first place. He's decent and gets the job done.



See the thing is with the brand split, IC and US are no longer midcard titles. I think WWE putting those titles on Reigns and Ambrose pretty much shows that. Consider the top of both Raw and Smackdown roster


Raw
Reigns
Owens
Rollins
Jericho
Strowman
Zayn
Rusev


Smackdown
Cena
AJ
Ambrose
Orton
Wyatt
Corbin
Miz
Ziggler

Basically the shows are focused on these guys week after week. So when you got 7-8 wrestlers, and one top baby face and heel are wrestling for World Title. Well you are going to have the other top baby face wrestling for IC or US title. Which doesn't really make it a mid-card title anymore. Especially on Smackdown when Orton/Bray are doing tag stuff. So if Ambrose isn't wrestling for World Title. His options for guys to feud with were Corbin or basically Miz. So since Miz is IC Champion and they want Ambrose to get wins off Miz. Well Ambrose gets the title. Same thing happen with Reigns/Rusev. So these titles will continue to be featured in the top of the show angles. At least if or when the rosters get deeper. Right now a guy could lose IC Champion and easily be World Champion a month or two later.


----------



## bonkertons

wwe9391 said:


> I love both shows the same.


Interesting. You seem to show it in different ways. Saul Goodtho. We each have our preferences.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well, didn't expect it.


He doesn't always get a good reaction. Like I've said before, his base is the hardcore male audience. So when they're not getting up, you don't hear much, and it's happened many times now. But I don't see why they didn't do it now considering he's opposite Cena. Cena's fans are always up for him, but dudes left Styles hanging dry here. Least they could is stand up. Credit to the 15 or so people who were trying though, but I think this was clearly a pro-Cena crowd. I expect Royal Rumble to be more split since it's a big match.

I'm kind of hoping Styles somehow retains, but this storyline is kind of fucking that up right now. They're strongly telegraphing Cena's win. Unless Styles does win, and Cena desperately challenges Taker, and pulls some dirty heel move on him at WM. That's a story that would work, but it's unlikely because Cena is Cena.

That's the only avenue left to get my ideal card of Cena/Taker non-title and Styles/Orton or Styles/Orton/Wyatt for the title. Taker is on Raw because he's obviously announcing his entry to the Royal Rumble, which means he ain't interfering in that Styles/Cena match.

That leaves either a clean finish, or someone else who will fuck over Cena. But if someone else other than Taker fucks over Cena, that means no Cena/Taker even if Styles wins, which leaves me feeling conflicted, because I want Cena/Taker no matter what this year.


----------



## Headliner

Ace said:


> Problem here is Ambrose has sold it like Renee can look out for herself... there has also been very little interaction between them on TV to suggest he was in that mode..


Did you not see how pissed off Ambrose was in the interview right before he walked out for the match? And did you see his facial expressions while he was pacing around the ring waiting for Miz to come out?


----------



## Mox Girl

I thought last week's SDLive was a bit boring, I didn't get why people raved over it.

This week was MUCH better. And no, not just cos Dean won the title, but that certainly helped.

I enjoyed the hell outta that AJ/Cena contract signing too. I don't think I say it enough but damn Cena is so great on the mic. He got that crowd on his side. He actually sorta won me back over to his side when I'd been souring on him lately. I was just meh about their match before, but now I'm looking forward to it (Y)

The La Luchadora thing is interesting, lol at Alexa dressing up too  Still intrigued to find out who she really is.

Loved Nattie telling Nikki how it is again. Give Nattie some good material and she actually seems kinda interesting.

American Alpha's squash was actually not badly booked, and made them look strong. Looking forward to Wyatts vs AA next week. LOL Harper at the end giving Randy the evil eye :lol

Ziggler vs Corbin was meh, but Ziggler's heel turn is refreshing. Let's see where that goes.


----------



## imthegame19

The Caped Crusader said:


> It doesn't matter. Ambrose has beaten Cena clean. Styles does not have a clean victory over him either. Ambrose is the current top face of Smackdown. He's a main eventer, and will likely be a longterm main event talent for the next 2-3 years at least. He's allowed to kick out of a finishing move or two. Especially when jobbers on the roster even kick out of 1 these days.



Agreed I think people need to understand that guys like Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose and Cena will get this treatment as baby faces. Love them or hate them but there top baby faces in the company and are meant to look stronger then others. Whatever AJ turns face again he will have this treatment as well. It's just how WWE books there top guys.


----------



## Ace

Headliner said:


> Did you not see how pissed off Ambrose was in the interview right before he walked out for the match? And did you see his facial expressions while he was pacing around the ring waiting for Miz to come out?


 I was distracted by the interviewer botching her lines.


----------



## Asuka842

I really don't care much for this Nikki vs. Natalya stuff. Not because I have anything against either of them really. I just find this sort of "catty" Total Diva-esque feud between two women to be really lame and boring. As are Natalya's motivations for that matter.

Other than that, it was a good show overall.


----------



## Reign Supreme

Dolorian said:


> Yeah I noticed that as well, didn't expect it.


This crowd has sucked all night. The only person that got a huge pop tonight was Cena even though is promo sucked and AJ was being boss on the mic. I don't get it, but WWE made a bad choice going to wherever they were tonight. (I didn't pay attention to where they were..)

PS: Neville's new theme sucks


----------



## The Caped Crusader

imthegame19 said:


> Agreed I think people need to understand that guys like Reigns, Rollins, Ambrose and Cena will get this treatment as baby faces. Love them or hate them but there top baby faces in the company and are meant to look stronger then others. Whatever AJ turns face again he will have this treatment as well. It's just how WWE books there top guys.


I think the worst part is fans who bitch and moan about this are sabotaging the booking.

Every top face or upper card face is booked strong.

In the Attitude Era, you had Rock, Austin, Taker (latter part), Mick Foley etc.

In the RA, you had Eddie, HBK, Taker, Batista, Cena, Angle (when he was face and heel in his case), HHH (when he was both face and heel), and others later on like Lashley, Jeff Hardy, Punk.

Now you have Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cena.

The top faces always get this kind of booking because they're supposed to be a step above the rest. Look how shit it looked when Reigns lost because he was hit by a briefcase by Rollins. Shit makes no sense. We've been conditioned to expect the tops to be able to withstand more, which means in moments when it counts, they need to be kicking out of 1 or 2 finishing moves. It's what makes them who they are. Not doing that just drags down their aura or their presence or image or whatever you want to call it.



CWFan said:


> This crowd has sucked all night. The only person that got a huge pop tonight was Cena even though is promo sucked and AJ was being boss on the mic. I don't get it, but WWE made a bad choice going to wherever they were tonight. (I didn't pay attention to where they were..)
> 
> PS: Neville's new theme sucks


It's like last night when the Raw crowd was shit except for Reigns/Jericho. You had people claiming the crowd comes alive if they care because the Reigns/Goldberg staredown didn't get a huge reaction, and only mild applause.

Well, this should probably help them understand that actually, a crowd is very important. These kind of crowds tend to be shit unless they get a surprise. If you had someone like Brock Lesnar, The Rock, or just some star that was unexpected make his entrance there, they'd come alive. Basically some kind of shocking moment.

Short of that, you're fucked.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

What a Smackdown, again!


----------



## AngryConsumer

Talking Smack! Can't wait until Miz wrecks shit up. :mark:


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan is back on Talking Smack :woo


----------



## Reign Supreme

The Caped Crusader said:


> I think the worst part is fans who bitch and moan about this are sabotaging the booking.
> 
> Every top face or upper card face is booked strong.
> 
> In the Attitude Era, you had Rock, Austin, Taker (latter part), Mick Foley etc.
> 
> In the RA, you had Eddie, HBK, Taker, Batista, Cena, Angle (when he was face and heel in his case), HHH (when he was both face and heel), and others later on like Lashley, Jeff Hardy, Punk.
> 
> Now you have Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, Cena.
> 
> The top faces always get this kind of booking because they're supposed to be a step above the rest. Look how shit it looked when Reigns lost because he was hit by a briefcase by Rollins. Shit makes no sense. We've been conditioned to expect the tops to be able to withstand more, which means in moments when it counts, they need to be kicking out of 1 or 2 finishing moves. It's what makes them who they are. Not doing that just drags down their aura or their presence or image or whatever you want to call it.
> 
> 
> It's like last night when the Raw crowd was shit except for Reigns/Jericho. You had people claiming the crowd comes alive if they care because the Reigns/Goldberg staredown didn't get a huge reaction, and only mild applause.
> 
> Well, this should probably help them understand that actually, a crowd is very important. These kind of crowds tend to be shit unless they get a surprise. If you had someone like Brock Lesnar, The Rock, or just some star that was unexpected make his entrance there, they'd come alive. Basically some kind of shocking moment.
> 
> Short of that, you're fucked.


Tajiri even came out to crickets. It's like no one knew who he was.. sad moment when a return like that gets no reaction.

PS: Sick of Neville making every one else look weak. He's the Strowman of Cruiserweights (not as squash-like, but still, the point stands).


----------



## ElTerrible

5000 dollar fine for Maryse. haha I bet she slaps Bryan and says make it 10.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Something of note with this year's Royal Rumble. We will potentially have the following all in the Rumble match:

Goldberg
Brock Lesnar
Chris Jericho
Seth Rollins
Finn Balor
Undertaker
Dean Ambrose
Randy Orton
Bray Wyatt

All of these guys currently have some credibility. And basically all of them except Bray and Balor are currently cemented main eventers, with Jericho having veteran status. We're also likely getting some solid midcarders in addition to that like Strowman, Sami, Cesaro, Sheamus, Miz, Rusev etc.

That's more stacked than any Royal Rumble since 2010 where they had Batista, Cena, Edge, HBK, HHH, Jericho, and Punk. Not only do we have that, we actually have 2 notable world title matches in Reigns/Owens and Styles/Cena.

This could easily be the best overall Royal Rumble since 2008, which was the last great Rumble PPV. Let's just hope they follow a story in the Royal Rumble match itself. It's best when they do because when they leave it random like 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015, they end up shit.

Last year they had a clear storyline with Reigns, but still botched the match itself. It was pretty good, but they fucked up by taking Reigns out of it midway, and not bringing in Lesnar earlier to be more of a constant presence. I hope they have a good plan this year with Goldberg and Brock as well as the making use of the current fueds between certain guys to make mini-stories within the match. All the best Royal Rumbles have this.

It's fucking hype though. I doubt we get as good of a card for this PPV for at least another few years.


----------



## the_hound

so maryse gets fined 5k for slapping a non wrestler............only just the other week the very same non wrestler slaps miz and she gets nothing.


----------



## ElTerrible

Corbin making some sense. LOL. He´s the draw. He´s the main event.



the_hound said:


> so maryse gets fined 5k for slapping a non wrestler............only just the other week the very same non wrestler slaps miz and she gets nothing.


Miz is a wrestler. She got fined for putting a hand on a non-wrestler, which I guarantee you will lead to her slapping Daniel and Miz saying: you can´t hit him, he´s a non-wrestler. >

Oh shit. Daniel burying the part-timers, saying they steal the spotlight from the regulars every year around Mania, and that there is heat between the two sides.


----------



## DammitChrist

The Caped Crusader said:


> Something of note with this year's Royal Rumble. We will potentially have the following all in the Rumble match:
> 
> Goldberg
> Brock Lesnar
> Chris Jericho
> Seth Rollins
> Finn Balor
> Undertaker
> Dean Ambrose
> Randy Orton
> Bray Wyatt
> 
> All of these guys currently have some credibility. And basically all of them except Bray and Balor are currently cemented main eventers, with Jericho having veteran status. We're also likely getting some solid midcarders in addition to that like Strowman, Sami, Cesaro, Sheamus, Miz, Rusev etc.
> 
> That's more stacked than any Royal Rumble since 2010 where they had Batista, Cena, Edge, HBK, HHH, Jericho, and Punk. Not only do we have that, we actually have 2 notable world title matches in Reigns/Owens and Styles/Cena.
> 
> This could easily be the best overall Royal Rumble since 2008, which was the last great Rumble PPV. Let's just hope they follow a story in the Royal Rumble match itself. It's best when they do because when they leave it random like 2011, 2012, 2013, 2014, and 2015, they end up shit.
> 
> Last year they had a clear storyline with Reigns, but still botched the match itself. It was pretty good, but they fucked up by taking Reigns out of it midway, and not bringing in Lesnar earlier to be more of a constant presence. I hope they have a good plan this year with Goldberg and Brock as well as the making use of the current fueds between certain guys to make mini-stories within the match. All the best Royal Rumbles have this.
> 
> It's fucking hype though. I doubt we get as good of a card for this PPV for at least another few years.


Don't forget about the New Day entering the rumble match as well. This rumble match has the potential to be good. It's looking stacked with these names so far


----------



## ElTerrible

Carmella and Ellsworth are a great pairing. Both great on the mic.


----------



## Dolorian

ElTerrible said:


> Oh shit. Daniel burying the part-timers, saying they steal the spotlight from the regulars every year around Mania, and that there is heat between the two sides.


That's a good thing, they need to start prioritizing the new guard and push these part timers out of the spotlight. I am sure there are many in the lockeroom that get annoyed with lazy part timers taking the spotlight.


----------



## DammitChrist

Daniel Bryan looking so curious to know what type of fun they're having :lol


----------



## ElTerrible

Carmella: Me and James just have fun.
Daniel: What kind of fun.

Haha.


----------



## HiddenFlaw

why miz lose :mj2


----------



## wwetna1

Dolorian said:


> That's a good thing, they need to start prioritizing the new guard and push these part timers out of the spotlight. I am sure there are many in the lockeroom that get annoyed with lazy part timers taking the spotlight.


But they want to cash them checks them part timers being on the show generate


----------



## TD Stinger

I’m just sticking around for the eventual shouting match with Miz and Bryan, lol.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Ace said:


> I was distracted by the interviewer botching her lines.


To be fair, Ambrose was in super intense/angry mode and I think that threw her off. Don't think she was meant to botch her lines, but if I had Ambrose looking ready to snap, I'd probably screw up my verbiage too.

-------

I'll be back a bit later to share my thoughts on Smackdown, but I just paused the Network to give my thoughts on Talking Smack, because Baron Corbin is outstanding right now. Talking Smack has always seemed to be less scripted/formatted than other WWE programming, really all their pre-post shows have that vibe, like the time Booker and Lita tried to get Bayley to cut a good promo. So, if that's the case, Corbin is doing an excellent job thinking on his feet. His response to AJ claiming to be the ratings getter was great, as was his retort to Bryan about looking through Cena- "you can't beat me with half your eggs in this basket".

Ever since TLC, Corbin has fully made me believe he can be a very good main eventer, and I didn't feel that in his NXT days. I heard Kane was working with Corbin behind the scenes to help him carry himself better as a big man. It's taken a while for Corbin to be having long matches on SD too, for months he was just bullying Kalisto backstage. If what we've seen over the past few weeks has been the result of all that, it was well worth it. Baron Corbin is seriously coming into his own.


----------



## ElTerrible

wwetna1 said:


> But they want to cash them checks them part timers being on the show generate


They don´t generate crap. WrestleMania is the draw.


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Dolorian said:


> That's a good thing, they need to start prioritizing the new guard and push these part timers out of the spotlight. I am sure there are many in the lockeroom that get annoyed with lazy part timers taking the spotlight.


Plus, Bryan brought up a valid point. Who are the guys headlining the live events? For SD, it's Ambrose. For Raw, it's Reigns. And when the shows were combined, it's been Reigns on the main tour, except for when he's been absent due to injury. These are the top guys.

I think part-timers have their place, and are necessary, but fulltime guys at the top of the card like Reigns, Ambrose, Rollins, and Styles should be in high profile fueds. That's simply because these are the current top guys. And sometimes putting part-timers with the current guys is a good move too. It was a stupid idea to do Reigns/HHH instead of Reigns/Brock last year, but Rollins/HHH will do some good this year in elevating Rollins further. As long as HHH sticks around to have more than 1 match.

Can't say I give a shit about the midcarders though. They're midcarders for a reason.


----------



## DGenerationMC

Why am I excited for John Cena vs. Baron Corbin?

What the hell is wrong with me?


----------



## AngryConsumer

Oh man! Here we go! :mark:


----------



## ElTerrible

Here we go.


----------



## DammitChrist

"He might be 'bigger' than we think he is" - Daniel Bryan 2017

That subtle remark on Ellsworth lol


----------



## wwetna1

ElTerrible said:


> They don´t generate crap. WrestleMania is the draw.


You're f'n crazy if you think WrestleMania alone is going to crossover with simply Sammy Zayn, Cesaro, Ambrose, Wyatt, and the like on the card. It doesn't work that way in real life. E and ESPN aren't red carpeting them. It would simply be SummerSlam using the current roster alone without Taker, HHH, Cena, and more in high roles. That's reality


----------



## SovereignVA

Renee getting comfortable throwing passive-aggressive jabs at Miz :lmao


----------



## DammitChrist

Holy shit!! The Miz is pissed off!


----------



## imthegame19

HiddenFlaw said:


> why miz lose :mj2



Because he held the IC Title since day after Mania last year, outside of a month. While he's facing Dean Ambrose one of the top guys in the company. Like Rusev with Reigns, Miz isn't going to walk out the winner of this feud. Against a guy like Ziggler, MIz is capable of winning the feud. But when they start having him booked against top guys. Well Miz is going to end up jobbing, plus they already gave Miz his win in this feud last month, thanks to Ellsworth. Expect Ambrose to retain the title at the Rumble as well and hold IC title to Mania.


----------



## TD Stinger

Damn! I love crazy Miz.


----------



## wwetna1

Miz just dropped a f bomb lol ...


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

Miz lost it. I love it. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

Miz really is awesome


----------



## SovereignVA

Miz snaps on Talking Smack, Ziggler snaps on SD, Cena/AJ have a brilliant promo.

There's just so much more fucking passion on SD. The only one who comes close on Raw is like....Neville?


----------



## Asuka842

Oh and another little pet peeve, they need to stop having their female talent slap their male ones. Because we all know that neither Miz nor Ambrose are going to be allowed to retaliate.

If you don't want to have intergender violence, then fine. I can live with that. But it has to be a two-way street. You cannot have your female talent being able to put their hands on the men, but then say that the men retaliating in any way is "wrong." It's blatantly hypocritical.


----------



## Lmnopqrstallion

Love or hate Miz is really good on the mic


----------



## DammitChrist

SovereignVA said:


> Miz snaps on Talking Smack, Ziggler snaps on SD, Cena/AJ have a brilliant promo.
> 
> There's just so much more fucking passion on SD. The only one who comes close on Raw is like....Neville?


There's also Sami Zayn (when he did those promos with Mick Foley last month).


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

Another great promo by the Miz. I really think he's turning in the main event player WWE had hoped he'd be several years ago when he main-evented WrestleMania.


----------



## SovereignVA

DammitC said:


> There's also Sami Zayn (when he did those promos with Mick Foley last month).


Oh yes! How could I forget?


----------



## The Caped Crusader

Hysteria said:


> Another great promo by the Miz. I really think he's turning in the main event player WWE had hoped he'd be several years ago when he main-evented WrestleMania.


Nah, it's too late for that. Main eventing WM, then dropping to jobber status for years is something you can't recover from. He's a great midcarder, but that's his place now. He's more like a gatekeeper of sorts.


----------



## the_hound

miz has been freaking fantastic , hope he wins the rumble but i think we all know he wont.


----------



## imthegame19

The Caped Crusader said:


> Nah, it's too late for that. Main eventing WM, then dropping to jobber status for years is something you can't recover from. He's a great midcarder, but that's his place now. He's more like a gatekeeper of sorts.


With the brand split another main event run is possible sometime in 2017. It really will only take a injury from a top heel and Miz would be right there. Keep in mind when Cena leaves shortly after Mania again. Main Event scene will be Ambrose, Orton, AJ, Corbin, Wyatt and maybe Joe or Miz. So Miz could easily end up in a big title feud. Especially if say Orton or Bray get hurt again or Joe ends up on Raw.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

I am glad Ambrose won the title, buf I hope he loses it before Mania and they somehow find a main event opponent for Ambrose. I don't mind that Ambrose takes the iC title into Mania but no main event star is going to go after the IC title so that is why I want Ambrose to lose that title sometime before Mania.


----------



## Uptown King

imthegame19 said:


> With the brand split another main event run is possible sometime in 2017. It really will only take a injury from a top heel and Miz would be right there. Keep in mind when Cena leaves shortly after Mania again. Main Event scene will be Ambrose, Orton, AJ, Corbin, Wyatt and maybe Joe or Miz. So Miz could easily end up in a big title feud. Especially if say Orton or Bray get hurt again or Joe ends up on Raw.


I agree I can see Miz as WC sometime this year. He is one of the best on the mic and has star personality and charisma and would have a awesome run with the belt. His last run was bad but that was due to poor booking and he has stepped his game up a lot since then, he deserves another shot in the main event scene as he has elevated the IC title.


----------



## ElTerrible

Just let Miz win the IC belt 17 times and then come at Cena with "who the fuck cares you are the 17 time world champion".What world champion is that: universal champion, smackdown champion, raw champion, world champion, world heavyweight champion, wwe champion, wwf champion, wcw champion, nwa champion, ecw champion. I can´t keep track. There is and always has been only ONE IC championship belt. The champ is here.


----------



## Uptown King

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I am glad Ambrose won the title, buf I hope he loses it before Mania and they somehow find a main event opponent for Ambrose. I don't mind that Ambrose takes the iC title into Mania but no main event star is going to go after the IC title so that is why I want Ambrose to lose that title sometime before Mania.


I would have him drop the belt after Mania to someone like Baron Corbin or Dolph Ziggler. But before that give him a strong run with the belt and a better one than his last two reigns. I too do not see him holding this belt long and he shouldn't need to, just a few months is fine.


----------



## Rookie of the Year

Okay, so between three different shows- Smackdown, 205 Live and Talking Smack- that was the best three and a half hours of wrestling viewing I've seen in a long time. 205 Live, I'll do in the other topic, but here we go with the rest.

*Talking Smack*- So, I covered Corbin in my last post. The confidence, the poise, the verbiage... best heel in WWE bar the Miz. His asshole factor is cranked up to 11. You believe in his arrogance, but he's come so far in the ring that the claims he makes have more credibility. I don't think for a second that he's winning the Rumble or having a title match at Mania, but if he continues to deliver in this way for the next few months, he deserves to be featured in some prominent way at the Granddaddy of Them All. Just excellent.

Carmella and Ellsworth was some excellent stuff to break up the intensity, some great comedy, Bryan siding with the apparent new lovebirds in a smartass way against the disbelieving Renee Young cracked me up, but then I lost it at the end of the segment when Bryan made a ton of illusions to Ellsworth being endowed. I swear Daniel Bryan earns 90% of his paycheck with his work on Talking Smack.

And then, The Miz came on. Renee was excellent in her jabs and emphasis on "former champ", Bryan brought up the valid points that needed to be addressed, and Miz was just incredible in his descent to madness. I feel like the rare use of an F bomb is really well done with the Miz especially, because in real life and his character, he's the media guy. On one side, sure, "Hollywood A Lister", but he genuinely does more media and promotion than anyone in WWE not named John Cena. So, for Miz to lose it with the cameras on and say, "I'm sick of this fucking company!", it carries so much weight.

---------

*And Smackdown* was just immense. Came in late so missed the opening segment and the majority of Ziggler vs Corbin, but I hear it was great. I'll have to watch it back in a little while.

The Becky/Alexa/La Luchadora thing is fun. I think I just really enjoy WWE doing a story that's more creative than, "challenger beats champ in non title match, rinse and repeat until the PPV". There's focus, personal issues, and a bit of mystery regarding the final identity of La Luchadora. Otunga dropping a Conquistodores reference was one of his better lines on commentary.

I think Styles, Cena and Corbin all knocked it out of the park on that contract signing. I believed everything all three were saying, or at least believed that they believed it. I'm on Team Styles for the whole thing, but Cena had the passion down too. Styles with a killer line, "You'll never be as good as The Rock in Hollywood, and you'll never be as good as me in the ring." I actually said, "Aww shit," out loud after that one.

Carmella & Ellsworth is a little weird, but I'll give it a chance. I like that they're finding ways to use Ellsworth outside of the AJ feud, I think he's very good on the mic and could excel as a comedy character. Santino 2.0?

The only thing I was negative on during the three shows- American Alpha squashing Breezango in 30 seconds. Vaudevillians and Ascension were busy? Both guys, especially Tyler Breeze, are way too talented to be used like that.

I wasn't keen on Nikki & Natalya either, but it's not that their performances were bad, I'm just not really interested in the feud. Maybe they can pique my interest with the match next week.

Ambrose and Miz had a very good main event. Miz is so great as a heel, every shortcut in the book. The booking of it was really well done. I like the idea of the secondary belt changing hands on TV to start the year off- would have rather it be Jericho on Raw- but based on Talking Smack after, they clearly have plans in mind going forward.

Take a bow, Smackdown, take a bow.


----------



## Uptown King

ElTerrible said:


> Just let Miz win the IC belt 17 times and then come at Cena with "who the fuck cares you are the 17 time world champion".What world champion is that: universal champion, smackdown champion, raw champion, world champion, world heavyweight champion, wwe champion, wwf champion, wcw champion, nwa champion, ecw champion. I can´t keep track. There is and always has been only ONE IC championship belt. The champ is here.


Wouldn't work as the world championship means more than the IC and always has. Plus their has always been one world championship in the WWE just renamed at times.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Uptown King said:


> I would have him drop the belt after Mania to someone like Baron Corbin or Dolph Ziggler. But before that give him a strong run with the belt and a better one than his last two reigns. I too do not see him holding this belt long and he shouldn't need to, just a few months is fine.


I don't care how long he holds it for, I don't care if Ambrose loses it next week. All I want and wish is for Ambrose to have an important match at WM. Against Shane, sure why not. But if it's against Ziggler, Miz, Corbin, then I rather he lose that title tomorrow. On SDL, Ambrose, Styles, Cena, Miz, Wyatt, and Orton deserve important, featured matches. Wyatt and Orton will most likely be together. Cena will probably main event with Taker. And I hope Miz has someone of Bryan's choosing. Ambrose and Styles should get someone important, not someone like Ziggler, or Corbin.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Legit BOSS said:


> @Chris JeriG.O.A.T
> 
> *Your Arabian bae debuted against Carmella. How happy were you tonight?*
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/816468767748165632


I marked. She looked good out there too, proly too good for somebody brought in as enhancement talent.


----------



## Uptown King

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> I don't care how long he holds it for, I don't care if Ambrose loses it next week. All I want and wish is for Ambrose to have an important match at WM. Against Shane, sure why not. But if it's against Ziggler, Miz, Corbin, then I rather he lose that title tomorrow. On SDL, Ambrose, Styles, Cena, Miz, Wyatt, and Orton deserve important, featured matches. Wyatt and Orton will most likely be together. Cena will probably main event with Taker. And I hope Miz has someone of Bryan's choosing. Ambrose and Styles should get someone important, not someone like Ziggler, or Corbin.


They can make Dolph and Corbin important by WM. Dolph just turned heel and can be actually entertaining, while Corbin seems to be getting a push and can be a monster heel. They have 3 months basically until WM so both of those men can be booked to be credible threats and opponents for a WM match, and with good story telling the match can be important anyways. Dean and Dolph already had a good program over the summer for the WC and they can over the IC belt. But if Cena doesn't face Taker at WM or Orton and Bray are not together and feuding, Dean can fight either Taker or Orton at WM.


----------



## Dolorian

Chris JeriG.O.A.T said:


> I marked. She looked good out there too, proly too good for somebody brought in as enhancement talent.


Not familiar with her but I felt she was out classing Carmella in that match.


----------



## PanopticonPrime

The situation with Miz, Maryse, Dean, Renee, and Daniel is a compelling and personal blood feud, and the match between AJ Styles and John Cena feels like a genuine, big money fight. Plus the rise of Baron Corbin. Smackdown's build for the Royal Rumble is amazing right now.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441

Uptown King said:


> They can make Dolph and Corbin important by WM. Dolph just turned heel and can be actually entertaining, while Corbin seems to be getting a push and can be a monster heel. They have 3 months basically until WM so both of those men can be booked to be credible threats and opponents for a WM match, and with good story telling the match can be important anyways. Dean and Dolph already had a good program over the summer for the WC and they can over the IC belt. But if Cena doesn't face Taker at WM or Orton and Bray are not together and feuding, Dean can fight either Taker or Orton at WM.


Ziggler and Corbin feud will not be as important as a Shane McMahon feud, even after a 100 years of good booking. I am sorry, but Ziggs and Corbin should be in the ladder match this year. Not in a feud.

Also, the reason why Ambrose vs Ziggler was somewhat important was because of the WWE world title, it gave it most of the credibility. And in the card, the only bigger matches were Brock/Orton, Rollins/Balor and maybe Cena/Styles. This year, you have a Goldberg/Brock, UT/Cena, HHH/Rollins. Whatever Balor, Reigns, and Styles might be doing. Hell even Shaq/Show is bigger. Compared to that, Ambrose/Ziggler/Corbin is a toilet feud that will probably open up mania.


----------



## Uptown King

Dolorian said:


> Not familiar with her but I felt she was out classing Carmella in that match.


I have to get familiar with her, she is a beauty, exotic for sure. I wonder if all arab women are hot like that. Back on topic she could be a solid addition to the division on SDL.


----------



## Dolorian

Uptown King said:


> I have to get familiar with her, she is a beauty, exotic for sure. I wonder if all arab women are hot like that. Back on topic she could be a solid addition to the division on SDL.


Yeah she looks really nice and I also liked her ring gear. Definitely one to keep an eye on to see what else she does.


----------



## AbareKiller

Smackdown is on another level, Raw is just trash compared to it, heck its trash regardless.


----------



## Uptown King

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Ziggler and Corbin feud will not be as important as a Shane McMahon feud, even after a 100 years of good booking. I am sorry, but Ziggs and Corbin should be in the ladder match this year. Not in a feud.
> 
> *Also, the reason why Ambrose vs Ziggler was somewhat important was because of the WWE world title, it gave it most of the credibility. *And in the card, the only bigger matches were Brock/Orton, Rollins/Balor and maybe Cena/Styles. This year, you have a Goldberg/Brock, UT/Cena, HHH/Rollins. Whatever Balor, Reigns, and Styles might be doing. Hell even Shaq/Show is bigger. Compared to that, Ambrose/Ziggler/Corbin is a toilet feud that will probably open up mania.


Not just the world title being on the line but both men cutting promos that felt real, and the competitiveness. I understand those matches you named are big but handled right and Dean taking on Dolph or Corbin can be just as big with a good story being told just like how Dean/Dolph was at SS. Sure Brock/Orton was bigger in name value but Dean-Dolph program was the best one heading into SS.


----------



## Chris JeriG.O.A.T

Dolorian said:


> Not familiar with her but I felt she was out classing Carmella in that match.


Well Carmella's been in WWE longer but they both have around the same amount of experience, Aliyah wrestled on the indies for 2 years before signing.


----------



## Not Lying

The Miz on talking smack.. wow.. what a king. Give the man another world title run.

Also, loved Becky's ground and pound attack on SD. But there's no way La Luchodara is Mickie James now, let her be Deonna, they booked her like completely way below Becky's league those first couple of min, it's also I think the first time Becky won a match where she overcame cheating..

And about The Miz.
I'd like it now if he can hire a bodyguard, would fit well with his A-List gimmick, someone of the big guys in development like Damian O Conor, Joshua or Dan Matha. They can go for the Tag title, or be a big help for Miz to become top hated legitimate champion.


----------



## starsfan24

Just caught up on the episode. I'm upset the Miz lost the IC strap, but maybe after the Rumble or Mania he can go after the WWE Championship. I know he's great on Talking Smack and I'm about to throw that on and check it out. Dolph and his heel turn I'm not sure about. Hopefully it adds a bit more to his character and development of it. Becoming more of a fan of Baron Corbin with each passing week, a year ago I despised the dude, but he's definitely winning me over. AJ's promo was the stuff of legends and I loved that whole segment. Although Cena's typical promo bored me like usual. I don't think there's any way possible that AJ retains at the Rumble, which is very unfortunate. I would like to see him hold it through Mania, but the likelihood of that is slim to none. Also free my boys Breeze and Dango.


----------



## wwe9391

OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Hahaha how can you love both shows the same?


I like Smackdown for what it is and I like Raw for what it is. Both shows have their flaws

Great promo by Miz on Talking Smack. But he is perfect in the spot he is in.


----------



## StylesP1

I got a new job and I'm on midnights! Have to miss SDL while its Live and have to watch it on DVR. I miss the conversation in the weekly thread.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

Talking Smack was great as usual. Carmella and Ellsworth are hilarious! 

I honestly think thus far on TS, it's done more for Baron Corbin than anyone else put together. Dude just shines. 

Also lol at Renee taking shots at Miz. I now want to see him direct that fire at Ambrose and make a heated blood feud out of it. :mark:


----------



## The Dazzler

Ziggler heel turn, AJ/Cena and Miz going crazy. SDL and Talking Smack killed it again. :grin2:
Looking forward to Wyatts/AA next week.


----------



## starsfan24

Forgot to mention that Natty said that she's better than Bret Hart ever was......that's just.....whoever wrote that should be fired.


----------



## ElTerrible

starsfan24 said:


> Forgot to mention that Natty said that she's better than Bret Hart ever was......that's just.....whoever wrote that should be fired.


She can say whatever she wants. Nattie got Bret a blow job from Nikki Bella. He´s cool with it. :grin2:


----------



## imthegame19

Mr.Amazing5441 said:


> Ziggler and Corbin feud will not be as important as a Shane McMahon feud, even after a 100 years of good booking. I am sorry, but Ziggs and Corbin should be in the ladder match this year. Not in a feud.
> 
> Also, the reason why Ambrose vs Ziggler was somewhat important was because of the WWE world title, it gave it most of the credibility. And in the card, the only bigger matches were Brock/Orton, Rollins/Balor and maybe Cena/Styles. This year, you have a Goldberg/Brock, UT/Cena, HHH/Rollins. Whatever Balor, Reigns, and Styles might be doing. Hell even Shaq/Show is bigger. Compared to that, Ambrose/Ziggler/Corbin is a toilet feud that will probably open up mania.



The facts are nobody outside of Taker/Cena are going to have a big or important Mania match. When you consider how things are right now. Even if they do AJ/Joe or Bray/Orton it's going to be a mid or lower card match by Mania standards. So as much as I rather not see Dean doing IC stuff at Mania. I understand what there doing with him here and it's not a bad thing. It's basically what we saw with Reigns between Summerslam and Survivor Series. That is keep a top baby face out of the World Title picture and have him look strong against a dominate secondary champion. Lets not forget that Rusev was booked as a monster US Champion, before he went into his feud with Reigns. 



Well Miz might not be a monster champion, but he has held the title basically since Mania last year outside one month. So he time and time again finds away to win. That's why Ambrose will look strong as he continues to over come the odds and everything Miz throws at him. Since we just saw Miz have success after success doing this the past year. So basically WWE is putting IC title on Ambrose and going to make him look like a dominate champion for four months or so. Then he will lose it at Mania in ladder match, so he won't look weak. Which will lead to him going for World Title again post Mania. 


Miz fans might be upset with Miz losing. But Miz is never known for winning a lot of matches against top stars and that's NEVER going to change. If anything just feuding with Ambrose(main event guy) will be good for him going forward. If the feud is good and entertaining, there's no doubt Miz will get some World Title feuds come 2017.


----------



## Piers

Ellsworth is so gringy I have to skip all of his segments


----------



## SkipMDMan

Asuka842 said:


> Oh and another little pet peeve, they need to stop having their female talent slap their male ones. Because we all know that neither Miz nor Ambrose are going to be allowed to retaliate.
> 
> If you don't want to have intergender violence, then fine. I can live with that. But it has to be a two-way street. You cannot have your female talent being able to put their hands on the men, but then say that the men retaliating in any way is "wrong." It's blatantly hypocritical.


Have to say that's a pet peeve of mine too. I think back to the old days when if Maryse had slapped Ambrose he would have given her Dirty Deeds on the floor. Violence one way is just not right, it doesn't add to any storyline, it's just superfluous.


----------



## Mox Girl

I'm so happy WWE shows air live where I live now, I can only imagine how annoyed I'd have been to have read about Dean winning the title and not being surprised :lol


----------



## chronoxiong

Some Smackdown thoughts:
-No clue what this heel turn of Ziggler is leading to. They need more faces. Who's going to be getting constant Title matches now? 

-Cena/Styles contract signing was interesting. Good promo from both guys. Baron Corbin doesn't belong to be in the ring with them but maybe someday.

-Alexa Bliss was looking hot after the beatdown on Becky Lynch.

-The Miz lost the IC Title to Ambrose. Ambrose doesn't need the Title. I hope this is just a little short reign. Ambrose goes from winning the IC Title last year to WWE Title to IC Title again. You never saw this kind of stuff during the Attitude Era.


----------



## ElTerrible

chronoxiong said:


> Some Smackdown thoughts:
> -No clue what this heel turn of Ziggler is leading to. They need more faces. Who's going to be getting constant Title matches now?
> 
> -Cena/Styles contract signing was interesting. Good promo from both guys. Baron Corbin doesn't belong to be in the ring with them but maybe someday.
> 
> -Alexa Bliss was looking hot after the beatdown on Becky Lynch.
> 
> -The Miz lost the IC Title to Ambrose. Ambrose doesn't need the Title. I hope this is just a little short reign. Ambrose goes from winning the IC Title last year to WWE Title to IC Title again.* You never saw this kind of stuff during the Attitude Era.*


LOL of course you did. Jericho was the IC Champion until April 2001. Undisputed Champion from December 2001 to March 2002 and back to IC Champion in September 2002.

HHH was world champion in 2000 twice, back to IC champion in 2001 twice, back to world champion in 2002.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

chronoxiong said:


> Some Smackdown thoughts:
> -No clue what this heel turn of Ziggler is leading to. They need more faces. Who's going to be getting constant Title matches now?
> 
> -Cena/Styles contract signing was interesting. Good promo from both guys. Baron Corbin doesn't belong to be in the ring with them but maybe someday.
> 
> -Alexa Bliss was looking hot after the beatdown on Becky Lynch.
> 
> -The Miz lost the IC Title to Ambrose. Ambrose doesn't need the Title. I hope this is just a little short reign. Ambrose goes from winning the IC Title last year to WWE Title to IC Title again. You never saw this kind of stuff during the Attitude Era.


Guys like HHH, Taker, Kane, etc. regularly won midcard belts after they were established as Main Eventers. Even Cena has dropped back and won the Tag Titles or spent much of 2015 as United States Champion. Despite what WWE are trying to do with the Super Shield on Raw a Main Eventer doesn't have to exclusively compete for the World Title and nothing else for the rest of their career. That stuff gets stale quickly. There's zero harm done in dropping a World Champ back to the upper midcard for a bit.


----------



## NeyNey

Maryse :bateman "You deserve it!" That was fantastic. 

I also enjoyed Nikki and Nattie.
Natalya is so much better on the mic these days.
Hope their match next week will be great. 

And I never expected Ambrose to win, holy fuck that pop! :banderas
Everybody was on their feet.
No idea what will happen now. Miz being fantastic on Talking Smack.
Seems like this continues until RR. How will this end? 
Expecting Cena to win the title from AJ. 
After that, Ambrose can slaughter him and turn heel. 
Sorry, I just want this feud so bad. :gasm


----------



## Piers

Where is Swagger ? I thought they were going to use him this time


----------



## BEE

The way Cena/Styles is heading, it looks like a certainty that Cena will win #16 at RR. If he loses to Styles again, he's pretty much done as a face imo.


----------



## StylesP1

BEE said:


> The way Cena/Styles is heading, it looks like a certainty that Cena will win #16 at RR. If he loses to Styles again, he's pretty much done as a face imo.


I think Flair fucks over Cena.


----------



## BEE

StylesP1 said:


> I think Flair fucks over Cena.


Anything to keep the title on AJ, lol. In all seriousness, I hope I'm wrong and Styles retain and goes to WM as WWE Champion. He more than deserves it after carrying SDL these past few months.


----------



## Rex Rasslin

Who else thought that Baron Corbin's promo when he cut off Cena and Styles was so bad, scripted and unauthentic it made you legit cringe?


----------



## JTB33b

If Cena wins it should be in a heel fashion. He gets frustrated he can't put away AJ and so desparate to tie Flair's record and also not wanting to lose to AJ for a 4th time that he stoops to cheating in order to win the match. Have a ref bump and he brings back his chain and uses it on AJ busting him open. Then puts AJ in his submission hold and AJ passes out from loss of blood.


----------



## Erik.

In Vino Veritas said:


> Who else thought that Baron Corbin's promo when he cut off Cena and Styles was so bad, scripted and unauthentic it made you legit cringe?


I didn't see it but it sounds like something Corbin would do in front of a live audience. He's garbage on the microphone outside of taped backstage promos and Talking Smack.


----------

